# The weather where you live?



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

How is the weather where you live?

It seems that Winter has finally hit Bavaria here in Germany. It was really mild up until about 2 weeks ago and then it got cold and very foggy every day since then. It has also been snowing for about 3 days now. Sucks trying to fly back from a mission into you home airfield under NVG's in a snow storm! Anyways it is very cold and snowy here right now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

it was ok 'til a few weeks ago here in south west england, but it's been allot colder recently, it's a bit cold out now...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

Right now it's uncommonly warm in Nova Scotia for this time of year. It's pretty mild, and the snow hasn't hit yet. In fact, we've only had two mornings of frost so far. It's making me a little nervous actually. Normally we'd be building the first snowmen by now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Lovely sunny evening with a bit of chill in the air. Fantastic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

evening, i'd still class this as the afternoon, would you like a debate about this


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Past 4 pm tis evening as far as im concerned


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2005)

It snowed Friday night, had some flurries yesterday morning and by the afternoon it was crystal clear. Today it's beautiful, I think we'll see about 10C.

In Colorado we have extreme weather changes although it is getting colder overall. What I like is when it snows, the snow usually melts with a day or so, the only place where the accumulation stays on the ground is up in the mountains....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

to me the evening starts at between 5 and 6 pm.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Its dark between 5 and 6pm this time of year...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Its gotten pretty chilly here on the Gulf Coast... At night, it gets down to around 40 or so, and with a huge hole in my house, it makes it that much colder...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Its dark between 5 and 6pm this time of year...



exactily, that makes it the evening!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Its gotten pretty chilly here on the Gulf Coast... At night, it gets down to around 40 or so, and with a huge hole in my house, it makes it that much colder...


Did you ever get the insurance thing straightened away? I imagine the insurance adjusters have their hands full down there, but still.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Nope still not yet... Supposedly, we should be recieving the check before the month is up... 

Supposedly...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

I wonder how everybody else is coping. The ones who lost everything. There's very little about it on the news anymore.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Right now it is about -1 C. and it is a blizzard outside. It is very uncommon to get lots of snow this time of year but they are actually calling for a very harsh winter this year.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 20, 2005)

5c clear calm


----------



## JCS (Nov 20, 2005)

Its been getting colder here. Last week the high was in the low 40s. Today was warmer though, about 52. Only thing I hate about this time of year is it gets dark so early. You dont have time to do anything outside, especially with school.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Most of the people displaced from Katrina have gotten FEMA trailers... I said most, as there are still some people waiting for delivery...


----------



## Erich (Nov 20, 2005)

crap Les that is sucking for you and the familie ............

Adler send the schnee here bitte !  more freezing fog and we cannot get out of it due to the inversion layer and the close hills approximating outside our kleine Haus. this has gone on now for a week ............ tiem to grab a glas of Wein


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

JCS said:


> Its been getting colder here. Last week the high was in the low 40s. Today was warmer though, about 52. Only thing I hate about this time of year is it gets dark so early. You dont have time to do anything outside, especially with school.



I like the early nightfall...feels nice and cosy sitting in front of the log burning stove...ahhh....


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

It's freezing, literally. When I finish work in the morning it's about -2C and has been for the past few days. No snow though.


----------



## trackend (Nov 20, 2005)

-1c dark and freezing


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, and I bet you Southern Jessies are all crying and panicking. "Oh no...it's dropped below zero...god help us, let's stop the trains from running and close the roads," 

Yes, I did add the bit about trains just for you, Lee.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

When I think "Oh no, its dropped below zero" I think its a good time to put the tent up and camp out. In fact, thats what im going to do this christmas.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Is your girlfriend going with you? 'Cos y'know, they get even more feisty on camping trips.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

I will spend about 35 days sleeping in a tent in the worst part of a German winter early next year.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Is your girlfriend going with you? 'Cos y'know, they get even more feisty on camping trips.



No idea. If she wants to


----------



## Erich (Nov 20, 2005)

good for U Adler ! snow camping rocks ! snow caves, lean two's, etc

and all under 32 F and lower bitte ..........


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2005)

Its a sunny day here. Temp in the low 80's, and the Santa Ana winds that were blowing this week are absent today.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Shut up, sys. You're not allowed to take part in this conversation ...with your sunny weather...and your mamby pampy "look at me ...on this warm day" clothes crap.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2005)

I should head down to the beach and give you a report on on what the beach babes are wearing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Erich said:


> good for U Adler ! snow camping rocks ! snow caves, lean two's, etc
> 
> and all under 32 F and lower bitte ..........



Not when its at muddy old Hohenfels or Grafenwoer. I am sure you know those places Erich. Very famous for being miserable not fun.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

Syscom, I think I speak for almost everyone here when I say "F*ck off!"


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

...You don't speak for me. I'm going to say "F*ck off, you b*stard," to sys...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

And I say to sys, what is ur address, Im coming for dinner with my surf trunks on...

Actually I'd go visit evan first, then stop at syscoms house for the free beer Im sure he'll break out...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

I prefer to live in places that have 4 seasons. I like to have a really nice summer, confortable fall and spring and a really cold winter. Sort of like Germany except that Germany normally does not have a fall.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I prefer to live in places that have 4 seasons.


Me too. My favourite time of year is actually autumn, just before the leaves fall. It's too cold for bugs, but just warm enough that you don't need a friggin' parka. Winter blows. I mean that in every sense.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

I love Winter time. I actually like the cold. I especially like winter around December here in Germany. It is when all the Christmas markets are in full swing and you can smell the Lebkuchen and the Gluehwein. All the Christmas smells and sounds. The snow falling. I love it. Really enjoy walking through the old parts of town with my wife during that time of the year.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

I like a little bit of snow on the ground around Christmas, but aside from that you can keep it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

I love the snow. Can not get eneogh of it.


----------



## JCS (Nov 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I like the early nightfall...feels nice and cosy sitting in front of the log burning stove...ahhh....



Yea I kinda like that too, especially around the holidays. It gets old after a few weeks though.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Sitting in front of the fireplace with a nice cigar and a Congac or good whiskey will never get old to me.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 20, 2005)

i prefer rain you don't require a shovel but watching guys from southern states and western europe drive is is kinda fun  yes thats a road up in goose bay


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Actually us people over here in Europe dont have a problem driving in the snow. Atleast not in Germany. They are very good at clearing the streets almost immediatly after the snow starts falling and people over here actually buy snow tires or use snow chains and dont have a problem in the snow.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 20, 2005)

I've never seen drivers in germany but lots of videos of the uk france and southern us and they seem to make winter driving look somewhat entertaining


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

I can only speak for Germans, but it really is not a problem over here. The biggest problem in Germany believe it or not is the US soldiers over here. They do not know how to drive in the winter except for the onces from like New York and places cold up north. They do not put snow tires on there beat up 1985 BMW because they do want to pay the money for it and then they end up in the ditch every day. I see atleast 3 or 4 soldiers everyday wreck there cars in the winter time because of it.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 20, 2005)

i don't use snow tires for the amount of snow in niagara its not worth it i hate the abs in the snow its kinda funny i live about 20miles outside buffalo ny they get clobbered and we get squat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes I know up in Northern NY they get lots of snow. My buddy who is at Fort Drum says that is crazy amounts of snow and extremely cold.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 20, 2005)

Alberta was totally screwed out of its summer so I personally feel that Winter should be postponed indefinately, We had a harsh winter last year, it got as Low as -40 celsius and 3-4 feet of snow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Sounds like my kind of winter.


----------



## Erich (Nov 20, 2005)

Bitchin where's the ice climbing man ............. my weather yeah ! Anchorage all over again ....... dry cold and 4-6 feet of fluff downtown


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> And I say to sys, what is ur address, Im coming for dinner with my surf trunks on...
> 
> Actually I'd go visit evan first, then stop at syscoms house for the free beer Im sure he'll break out...



Your choice of Bud, Sam Adams, or a few brews at the Tustin Brewery.


----------



## Erich (Nov 20, 2005)

and you can keep em cold here..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Micro-Brewery Beer = Yum...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2005)

At the moment its a beautiful sunny 28C. Couldn't be more perfect..!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 20, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sounds like my kind of winter.





> *Erich Wrote:* Bitchin where's the ice climbing man ............. my weather yeah ! Anchorage all over again ....... dry cold and 4-6 feet of fluff downtown












Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think it last snowed here 50 years ago. I know it definatly snowed here back in 1938. Wrecked the citrus crop too!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> And I say to sys, what is ur address, Im coming for dinner with my surf trunks on...
> 
> Actually I'd go visit evan first, then stop at syscoms house for the free beer Im sure he'll break out...



Come on out Les. We'll fire up the BBQ and eat until we're food-buzzed!


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2005)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssssssss it'll make you into a real man 8)


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

That just looks way to cold for me, Erich!


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2005)

Eric:

Once you get up about 50 feet off the floor you'd be warmed up ..... what a rush almost as good as sex !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Clear skies, nice sunset, quite cold...nice evening 8)


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2005)

CC go put on your headlamp and go take a walk to your nearest Ice wall


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2005)

Today around Denver - clear skies, no wind 61F (16C) a perfect day for flying!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds good, Joe. I wish I could pop by for a lesson!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Weather here is crap. Clear skies but bloody cold, dusting of snow on the hills but that is about it.


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2005)

61 F in Denver............eeeeeeeeeeks that sounds like a heat wave is it not ?

Gnomey what's wrong with an early winter setting ? hey man it is what you make it, go grab your slats a headlamp and go for a short ski or snowshoe. this is what we did in alaska in the winter with sun from 11 am to 3pm and then forget it, put on the lamp and go groove ....... till you're blown


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

I hopefully will be in a couple of weeks during the Christmas Break, for now work has priority.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2005)

Erich said:


> 61 F in Denver............eeeeeeeeeeks that sounds like a heat wave is it not ?



It should be about 10 degrees cooler.

What's weird here is as long as the sun is out it seems warmer than what is really is. Additionally it is really dry so you don't have the damp humidity. When we get hit with a snowstorm, the accumulation is usually gone within a day, although we will get those days when it's way below freezing, but they too are far and few. A saying in Colorado, "If you don't like the weather, wait a hour, it will change."


----------



## trackend (Nov 21, 2005)

2c dark and foggy


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2005)

Fly that is the problem here everything in the Northwest is damp. We are at the base of many hills and the depressing fog lingers from morn till sunset. forgot what the warmth almost felt like couped up here in my little abode. 45F is the norm with overcast to clear skies usually but also three days a week this month we would get some sort of shower passing.........it's non typical and getting boring right now. I should bike out east 50 miles and catch some rays


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

6c and overcast about 10 miles vis


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

Currently 79F (26c), clear with almost no wind. Visibility 16+ miles. Damn, why couldn't it have been like that when you were here, Joe?!


----------



## JCS (Nov 21, 2005)

Pretty gloomy here right now and in the 40s again. Its supposed to rain tonight and if it gets cold enough it might turn to snow. They're also calling for 1-3 inches of snow for Thanksgiving. 8)


----------



## Pisis (Nov 21, 2005)

Pix taken yesterday early morning.

It starts to dawn around 8'o clock (GMT -1) and we have dusk like in 4 in the afternoon


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2005)

looks lovely Pisis except it was the same colour of grey here on my cold ride, about 25 F with wind chill but no snow. The sun is above the fog.......arg


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like we are in for 8" of snow by the end of the week  Not that we actually get that much, but definitely more than a dusting is on the way


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2005)

Today it turned out to get up to 68F. I went flying with my father in law, it was beautiful! A beautiful sunny day flying under the hood shooting instrument approaches.....


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Today it turned out to get up to 68F. I went flying with my father in law, it was beautiful! A beautiful sunny day flying under the hood shooting instrument approaches.....


ever shoot a gca


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2005)

pbfoot said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Today it turned out to get up to 68F. I went flying with my father in law, it was beautiful! A beautiful sunny day flying under the hood shooting instrument approaches.....
> ...



I've never done one but seen one done while flying in a C-130 going into Point Mugu. The pilot went under the hood and practiced the approach. I think I'd rather just do an ILS....


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

i've given a few


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2005)

It would comforting to me though, being guided with 1/4 mile vis and a 300' ceiling!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

1/2 and 200 at least it was


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2005)

pbfoot said:


> 1/2 and 200 at least it was



Either way I'd be sh*ting myself, especially if there were winds or precipitation...


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

it ain't to much different except you got somebody watching you and questioning your skills under their breath


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2005)

pbfoot said:


> it ain't to much different except you got somebody watching you and questioning your skills under their breath



Good point! I'd rather hear the controllers voice than "bitching Bob" or "bitching Betty" - PULL UP, PULL UP, PULL UP.....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Im going to wainwright for training again, It warmed up a bit lately but its pretty wet, and I dont think the supply has received any thermols, which means we just better not fall asleep in the bush,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2005)

Weather here cleared up today and the snow is melting ufortunatly. Last night it was really cold flying around in the snow storm. BRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## trackend (Nov 22, 2005)

8c and clear for me, 16c and sunny for the wife, she's gone to Barcelona for the day with some freinds to have dinner.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Same as the last to evenings here...sunny, clear skies, a bit chilly but a nice sunset


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2005)

more of the same ............. yep you guessed it. freezing damp fog, less than an 1/8th visibility. geez I would even take some rain so I can at least see the surrounding hills


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

we're getting nicely below zero at night now.........


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2005)

Still sunny, temps in the low 80's, not much wind.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2005)

-1c wind 24mph 20m vis almost time to look for my coat and gloves


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2005)

ah perfect biking weather pbfoot ! but the winds, nah forget it unless they were a tail wind ......... that vis sucks too ....


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2005)

that should read 20 miles vis


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 22, 2005)

It's dark, windy, and rainy.
In a word, the sh*ts.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Erich said:


> ah perfect biking weather pbfoot ! but the winds, nah forget it unless they were a tail wind ......... that vis sucks too ....



Cycling in the cold is teriffic...Sometime this winter I should do some cycling.


----------



## JCS (Nov 22, 2005)

Yea, I love biking in the cold weather. Although theres nothing I hate more then biking in the cold with a strong wind in your face, going up a slight grade.....


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah its always great watching some guy pedalling his ass of in the snow or splashing him as you drive if you got your window open it helps improve your vocabulary


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2005)

so man you were the guy that soaked me down in the big 4x4 you sucka !  

I've got your license number now ............


----------



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

Speaking of that, I remember once we biked with a friend of mine in Easter time (May?) from Prague to our cottage - it's about 50 km. When we started in Prague it wa a nice and sunny day. On one half of the journey, it started to snow and blow and we were only in shorts and tiny jerseys... 

We ended in a pub like 10 km before the Zielpunkt, totally drunken.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Right now it is dark, about -4 celcius and light snow flurries. Not much though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Only just gone 4pm and its already pretty dark, quite warm out though. Snow predicted for tonight.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sunny, light breeze with a temp predicted for the high 70's.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 24, 2005)

-1 c clear


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 24, 2005)

+1C and sh*tty. A lot of wind and rain. Very cold rain.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

No idea of the temperature but it is bloody freezing outside and clear... snow forcast hasn't arrived yet, bit of snow today but it didn't lie.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 24, 2005)

About 12C (Feels like 18 ) crystal clear, no wind, just beautiful outside; drinking beer watching football (American Football) and waiting to stuff my face with Garlic Butter Injected Barbecue Turkey.......

Life is good....


----------



## JCS (Nov 24, 2005)

Really cold, really windy, and snowing.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2005)

Not bad, warmed up a bit. Looks like mother nature decided to be nice to us on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

SNOW! Or at least this morning there was... then it rained and melted it all  The ski centres are getting a lot though so looks like I will be headed up over the christmas break.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes I woke up this morning and the ground was covered in snow again. It has not melted and just started snowing pretty good again. Seems like in the distance is another pretty large storm on the way.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> About 12C (Feels like 18 ) crystal clear, no wind, just beautiful outside; drinking beer watching football (American Football) and waiting to stuff my face with Garlic Butter Injected Barbecue Turkey.......
> 
> Life is good....



 that sounds _really_ yummy!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

It does actually. Never had it injected with garlic butter.


----------



## trackend (Nov 25, 2005)

Snow on and off and now its got cold -3


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Snow, ALL day. got snowed in to the school pretty much and had to wait for emergency buses to come pick as up, the whole town was at a standstill. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

For that little bit of snow you got up there. I saw it on the news and it was nothing. We have more here in Ansbach, Germany and they would not even think of bringing in Emergency Buses. The Day went as usual even though is snowed all last night and today.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

Here's pretty chilly also during the day, sometime is snowing.....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 25, 2005)

In Edmonton two days ago we broke our old record for warmest weather in Winter time, temp has gone down a bit, but I can still have a smoke outside, my beer can gets stuck to my lip though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Right now it is just cold, but I am sure it is going to start snowing again soon. We are at a pretty high elevation here and it snows quite a bit.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

In the morning it was very nice and sunny weather but then it started to cover with clouds and now it's already pretty dark.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Cold but a very nice day.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Rained all day


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Yahoo! Finally real snow is going down from the sky! You know, that clean pure white snow... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

the snow we had yesterday was great, i can't remember the time i had that much fun at school!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

what? you have "snowman building" as a subject?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

no but trying to pummel people at school was fun


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Not half as fun as sledging down insanely steep hills on my insanely fast sledge today


----------



## Maestro (Nov 26, 2005)

Ohhh... I just found this thread.

Here it is not really cold yet (going around 0 and -10° C), but it as been snowing now and then since last week. (I mean a "permanent" snow, not the kind of snow that will melt after a few days.)

I hope it's not going to be like last year : we got almost all of the snow in the first and second Saturdays of December... Two big snow storms. Too bad, I was working outside on BOTH days !

However, I prefer my snow storms to the South USA hurricanes and Middle-West tornadoes.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Ohhh... I just found this thread.
> 
> Here it is not really cold yet (going around 0 and -10° C), but it as been snowing now and then since last week. (I mean a "permanent" snow, not the kind of snow that will melt after a few days.)
> 
> ...


Not really cold yet?? -10 is freezing. Anyway the Scottish ski centres should open at the weekend (at least 2 of them will) . Not going to be able to go for a fortnight though but hopefully by then all the runs will be open 8)


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

The Czech skin centers are already opened. But Czech mountains kinda sucks....


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2005)

Pisis come to Oregon...........the CAscades are wonderful even now before all the alpine skiers hit the slopes. snow on our hills about 2500 feet in eleveat.

Sweet drive headin home today about 200 miles from the inlaws


----------



## JCS (Nov 26, 2005)

Right now its in the 30s, with a dusting of snow. 

This has been a weird fall this year, unseasonably warm up until last week, then down to the 20s and 30s this week, now they're saying its going to be up in the high 50s again next week......wish it would make up its mind already!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Erich said:


> Pisis come to Oregon



Lol..... I hope I'll earn enough money myself to afford one week in the Alps. I gotta buy myself new ski, i already have boots....... I used to snowboard for 5 years before...... Now I wanna get back into skiing. Kinda did last season and ski is great!


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2005)

Forget the Alps, too many people ............. Oregon rules !


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Erich said:


> Forget the Alps, too many people ............. Oregon rules !



I can trust that. Do you think I can make it with $ 400?


----------



## Clave (Nov 26, 2005)

About 3c and drizzle, I put off shopping til another day...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

nice sig and avatar


----------



## Maestro (Nov 26, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> Not really cold yet?? -10 is freezing.



That's because you never came to Canada during late December, January and early February. During those months, it can get as cold as -30° C... Without counting the wind factor.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Gnomey said:
> 
> 
> > Not really cold yet?? -10 is freezing.
> ...


I know, I went in the summer and so it was warmish.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

Maestro said:


> That's because you never came to Canada during late December, January and early February. During those months, it can get as cold as -30° C... Without counting the wind factor.


I don't know about where you live, but around here winter wouldn't be so damn miserable if it weren't for the bloody wind! Take away the windchill and it really isn't that bad for the most part.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Right now it is -8 Celsius and a tad bit of snow falling, but not much.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 27, 2005)

The sun is out but a big weather change coming. We've been in the 60sF today it's in the 40s with some snow on the way..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

I bet Colorado is beautiful at this time of the year. I am going to have to visit it sometime.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Bit cloudy today around probably 10C, but I can see the sun peeping through.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

About -8 celsius again and it has been snowing all day. Supposed to snow for the next 4 days.


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2005)

send it here Adler ! actaully there is snow mixed with rain and about 1600 feet it is dumping pretty good and it is forecast here on Thursday-Friday .... yes 

♫


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

Still snowing here also....... Gotta clean the fu*kin' walkpath in front of the house evryday........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 28, 2005)

Centennial Airport, just south of Denver

Wind from the NNW (340 degrees) at 13 MPH (11 KT) 
Visibility 10 mile(s) 
Sky conditions partly cloudy 
Temperature 34.0 F (1.1 C) 
Windchill 24 F (-4 C) 
Dew Point 1.9 F (-16.7 C) 
Relative Humidity 25% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.77 in. Hg (1008 hPa

Jeffco Airport, Just North of Denver

Wind from the WNW (290 degrees) at 23 MPH (20 KT) gusting to 29 MPH (25 KT) 
Visibility 50 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly clear 
Temperature 35 F (2 C) 
Windchill 23 F (-5 C) 
Dew Point -5 F (-21 C) 
Relative Humidity 16% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.78 in. Hg (1008 hPa)


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm too drunk to study it now......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry Erich I love my snow!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 28, 2005)

9c and overcast 7miles


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2005)

Pisis I am playing the worlds smallest violin for you right now...........heck cleaning the walkway can be fun. Pull out your massive loudspeakers and blow out the neighborhood with some Schwere Metall as you work! 8) 

Adler send some scans man. We are now border line freezing rain-snow-sleet mix. wish I had a digi camera .....  the town is starting to slow down and almost stop. YEAH


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 28, 2005)

Nah, I'm with Pisis. Snow sucks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Erich said:


> Adler send some scans man. We are now border line freezing rain-snow-sleet mix. wish I had a digi camera .....  the town is starting to slow down and almost stop. YEAH



I will, I took my camara to take some pictures of snowy Germany from the air on my flight today but my flight got canceled and I forgot my camara at work. Will take some tomorrow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

As I said Erich I took some pictures of the flight and finally brought my camara home. The snow has since melted but it really was a winter wonderland for a while. This was the first snow of the year.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice pics Alder. At least you still have some snow, it was here and then gone in the day here, still some on the hills though, as can be seen from this pic I took on my flight last week.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

Cool pics.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 5, 2005)

Cool pics folks - 

Today it's sunny but we have winds gusting to 60 mph!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

Today it was unusually warm about 8 degrees, and pretty sunny.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Today was a bit chilly but nice and sunny.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 5, 2005)

Cold as a witches tit down here....


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2005)

as a what Les ? ! funny old term used many a time to describe some of my bitchy 75-80 yr old customers on a winters day.......what does it really mean anyway...? yes I think you guys in the south are going to get hammered the next days by a Canadian air mass 

more Christmas lights on the trees in the bitter wind off the hills that are covered in frosting; time to put on the 8) and finish up as the sun heads behind the ridgeline


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Cold as a witches tit down here....



Yes but is that Southern cold or European cold?


----------



## toffigd (Dec 6, 2005)

Fog, fog, fog, fog, fog, fog... I see fog everywhere!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Foggy and rainy also and unusually warm with about 7 degrees celcius.


----------



## Erich (Dec 6, 2005)

29F and the wind at about 15mph............yuk, in your face. what the heck I luv it, even the fog that is set in


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

I can live without the fog, they wont let us fly when it is foggy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Just dull and a bit chilly here...best kind of weather there is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2005)

12F blowing snow, winds 35 mph, we're supposed to get 4 to 6 inches of snow tonight.

Thursday it's supposed to be 45F and sunny....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Sounds almost like German weather. Snowy and cold one day and then warm and sunny the next day.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

just like here


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Its actually quite annoying.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes but I think in places like Sweden or norway or Russia, the weather must be even worst. BTW, the Scandinavian countries, although they have one of the best life standards, have most suicides per capita....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

That is because of the long dark periods and the dark black metal (which I love!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Id love to live in Finland at some point...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

Ill just go to Alaska, probably not much different.


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2005)

the winter days are short without a doubt. From 11 till 2pm depending where you are in Alaska in Winter. of course you can look at the reverse of it. Daylight in the late spring-summer, up outside at midnight playing baseball, heck why go to Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz ..................


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

It may be cold, but I like the cold, and it extremly beautiful there.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, we're finally getting our first snowfall of the season. It's a good thing I oiled up the ol' snow blower, coz I think I'm gonna need it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

I am just hoping that it starts snowing here again. We got a small dusting today but then it warmed up again. It is unusually warm again for somereason.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 9, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Well, we're finally getting our first snowfall of the season. It's a good thing I oiled up the ol' snow blower, coz I think I'm gonna need it.


well if your getting what we had about 2" wasted 10 minutes shovelling then found out its gonna melt


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2005)

They're calling for 25cm with high wind gusts, so there'll be drifts. If it decides to turn to rain we'll have a helluva mess.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 9, 2005)

well you just enjoy don't forget your truss for shovelling and i hope you don't lose power


----------



## Crippen (Dec 10, 2005)

Im having new windows and doors put in (at this very moment).....let me tell you its 'reet nippy' here, for sure (glad its not snowing today NS).


----------



## v2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Now in Cracow: cloudy sky, 0 centigrade and without snow... 

http://www.krakow.pl/kamera/?

http://www.krakow.pl/kamera/hejnal/hejnal.mp3


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

We have blue skies and about 9 or 10 degrees...good wether here for this time of year! Still we've already had our snow


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 10, 2005)

The snow didn't amount to as much as was called for. There's only a few centimetres down, and the wind didn't really pick up at all so there aren't any drifts to speak of. It was just enough to make things white. The sun is out at the moment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Same here relativly warm and no snow. Damn this sucks, I want it to snow for a whole week again.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

I was running around in jeans and a T-shirt yesterday. It was quite nice.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2005)

It's supposed to rain all day today, and it's just cold enough to ensure that it'll freeze later on. This is the messy part.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 11, 2005)

well hang on NS here it comes again its snowing all morning meaning you'll see 2 days later


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2005)

We always get that heavy, wet snow. It's the Atlantic air. Sometimes it's like slush falling from the sky. I hate it.


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2005)

freezing fog here................the roof lights are almost completed then the big Japanese maple tree with red/green lights later, then...........the whole street !!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 11, 2005)

At Jefferson Country Airport, North of Denver

Wind Calm 
Visibility 60 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly clear 
Temperature 37 F (3 C) 
Dew Point 10 F (-12 C) 
Relative Humidity 32% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.13 in. Hg (1020 hPa) 

Although its 37 it feels like its 57 becuase of the sun....


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I was running around in jeans and a T-shirt yesterday. It was quite nice.



California dream...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

It is very cold right now, but the sky is clear unfortunatly. I want the snow to happen again. I want a white christmas since I had a sandy christmas last year.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 11, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I was running around in jeans and a T-shirt yesterday. It was quite nice.


personally I'd rather shovel snow and have a little chill then worry about earthquakes brush fires mudslides and whaever other odd geological things you guys have out there


----------



## zerum (Dec 11, 2005)

Temperature +5 *C,Wind 15 m/sek, raining dogs and cats,


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2005)

*Doing his best Bing Crosby impersonation*

"IIIIII'm dreaming...of a Christmas where I don't have to spend two hours digging out from a snowstoooooooorm..."


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2005)

Here in sunny Orange County California, it is a pleasant sunny day with no wind. Temp right now at noon is in the mid 70's.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

I could not stand to live in a place like that. I have to have 4 seasons. Real seasons.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 11, 2005)

It's pretty chilly all the time. The day is like 8 hours long, rest is the dark...


----------



## toffigd (Dec 11, 2005)

The same in here Pisis. It's just about 700 km north


----------



## Pisis (Dec 11, 2005)

Sure. We have much in common... Like politics... PKN Orlen...


----------



## toffigd (Dec 11, 2005)

Hehehehe, yeah 

Unfortunately, there's +7 Celsius degrees. That means no snow for probably long time. Gdansk haven't yet seen any snow. That's how it is when you live by the sea - no white christmas.


----------



## Clave (Dec 11, 2005)

It was about 6c earlier, with slight haze of black smoke visible to the north..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

How is that going up there anyhow. Have they found out what caused the explosions yet.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I could not stand to live in a place like that. I have to have 4 seasons. Real seasons.



We have four seasons here. 

Fire season, mudslide season, girls in bikini's season and Superbowl season.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Funny....

No seriously I could not stand living in a place that is warm all year round. It needs be hot in the summer, warm in the spring, cool in the fall, and cold and snowy in the winter. Each season has its advantages and what makes it so great. Warm all year long like where you live would just suck.


----------



## Clave (Dec 11, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> How is that going up there anyhow. Have they found out what caused the explosions yet.



They still think accident right now, and it is going to burn for a good while yet I think...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Clave said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > How is that going up there anyhow. Have they found out what caused the explosions yet.
> ...



Nope. The experts said that it will be probably impossible to find out what actually ahppened cause all the evidence is burned to dust...


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2005)

scary pics gents !

still in the freezing fog here at 25F never got out of it yesterday. quite dismal, ready for asnow storm anytime I hope .....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Damn I go out when it's dark..... I come home - and it's already dark again!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 13, 2005)

well its -12c outside and about 10c inside my hi efficency furnace is only efficient in the fact it breaks down and is very efficient at costing me money give me back my unefficient furnace that never broke


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 13, 2005)

we have a rayburn so it's lovely and toasty inside! well, in the kitchen


----------



## Crippen (Dec 13, 2005)

Lancs get the kettle on, Im packed and on my way hun.

Tiz reet nippy here in Mancsville..........but there was the most beautiful sunset here earlier.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

Very icy and cold right now.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 13, 2005)

It's snowing here at the moment.


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2005)

Geezo I wish it were snowing here, this " Gefrierender Nebel " is getting really old .....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

That is how it was here all day yesterday and today. Freezing, icy and foggy!


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2005)

Adler, you probably cannot even fly out or in can U ? our airports have been stuck in the muck for two days and it could go on for at least another 6 days. Even if it were Dunst it would be so low to the ground that the air guyz could do nothing. Sadly the folk trying to get out of our valley are screwed........the ride was a bit tad nippy on the tits this morn


----------



## v2 (Dec 14, 2005)

It's raining... +1 centigrade... bad weather.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 15, 2005)

The local weather is pretty freezing right now, very windy. The cold is crawoing under your clothes in a very uncomfortable way. But the sky is starting to be blue and without clouds so it might be a nice day today.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 15, 2005)

Centennial Airport, south of Denver...

Wind Calm 
Visibility 10 mile(s) 
Sky conditions clear 
Temperature 16.0 F (-8.9 C) 
Dew Point -4.0 F (-20.0 C) 
Relative Humidity 40% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.02 in. Hg (1016 hPa) 

Supposed to get even colder this weekend.....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 15, 2005)

They announced there's gonna be an Orcan going through the Mid Europe. I noticed that, since the trees on my garden are bouncing like fire matches......... It would be a great time for flying a kite. but it's very cold......


----------



## Erich (Dec 15, 2005)

21 F, freezing fog and in fact the fog is coming down in parts of the town like snow. One of my colder cycling rides, only 10 fast miles..........

♫ E ♫


----------



## v2 (Dec 15, 2005)

Rain, wind and +5 centigrades. Terrible weather...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2005)

freezing rain to be followed by about 10cm snow with wind


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Erich said:


> Adler, you probably cannot even fly out or in can U ? our airports have been stuck in the muck for two days and it could go on for at least another 6 days. Even if it were Dunst it would be so low to the ground that the air guyz could do nothing. Sadly the folk trying to get out of our valley are screwed........the ride was a bit tad nippy on the tits this morn



No normally in this weather we can not take off. We are an all weather aircraft but if we have zero/zero we can not take off. If we allready flying and then we get into zero/zero weather we can climb up to alltitude and do an approach into an airport or airfield however.

Right now the weather is about -2 celcuis, heavy snow fall and 50mph winds. The wind is the bad part, makes you freeze even more. Me and my wife wanted to go out tonight but decided not too after the weather went sour.


----------



## Erich (Dec 16, 2005)

yes our own airports have been closed for about a week now. no service in or out. 25F and the ground is frozen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

We have a really big winter storm going through this weekend. It is a blizzard outside and we got heavy winds from the Orkan that hit up at the North Sea last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Snowing  Not much at the moment though, might be able to go skiing next week though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

If I would dare to go out into the wind, I could go skiing right now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Dull and grey here but quite warm...just how I like it...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Snowing still, couple of inches at the moment, we'll see how things go, looks to be melting though


----------



## Pisis (Dec 17, 2005)

OK, so let me tell you what happened past two days....

Day1 - Orcan, wind speed 140 km/h..... When I walked from school, I wasn't walking but bouncing on the path.....

Day2 - Snowing 24 hours and still more snow falling down from the sky. So far over 50 cm of snow.......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Well since the last time I posted, it has snowed more, went for a quick ski on the golf course this afternoon, but the snow was very sticky so it was great but still hopefully will get to the ski centres next week


----------



## Erich (Dec 17, 2005)

Send the snow here ASAP please !! 


hoarfrost at 22F, one of the colder bikes rides I have had but it is quiet everyone is home by their fireplace/stoves and it was great all 5 of us freezing our butts off. It's liie silver lace outside, fragile and delicate.........wonderful

♫ E ♪


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes, send all of your snow to Erich! I don't want any!
Well, maybe just a dusting at Christmas.


----------



## v2 (Dec 17, 2005)

snowing a little, - 4 centigrades...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

I would Erich but I would like the snow here. Anyway here is a pic of the snow earlier in the day before I went skiing...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 17, 2005)

It's ...well...there's nothing going on here. There's a furious wind chill and that's about it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Pisis said:


> OK, so let me tell you what happened past two days....
> 
> Day1 - Orcan, wind speed 140 km/h..... When I walked from school, I wasn't walking but bouncing on the path.....
> 
> Day2 - Snowing 24 hours and still more snow falling down from the sky. So far over 50 cm of snow.......



A couple hours north of where I live they had 190km/h winds from the Orcan.

Right now it has snowed for 3 days straight. Here is a picture of the Town where I live that I took this morning.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

pretty much same here (i mean the snow....). but it looks it's melting though.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

It wont stop snowing here. 3 days now and expected to continue snowing today, tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

ok, so i assume your gonna send some schnee right here, over the gebirge 

this is a main picture on the biggest czech news server.....



. 
and they say there's gonna be South-West wind, so I expect pretty much snowing here, too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeap get ready for the snow over there in the Czech. It hit here hard. There were a lot of accidents and 2 deaths I believe in northern Germany. It is comign your way Pisis.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

That should be me from January 'till about mid-March. Yee-haw!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Starting to get dark now but you can see the general type of weather we had here for the last week. And also a strange black haired figure who was too retarded to turn off the flash....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

started to snow here heavily....... had to clean off the walkpath but i think ill need to do it again in 1 hour or so....


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2005)

well no snow but it is freezing rain here now with about a 1/2 inch of ice on all the treest. eVeryone seems to be at home except for emergency vehicles running around with sirens blazing early this morn. I suppose similiar but not quite to Adlers plight in Germany. It's beautiful in it's own way but dangerous

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeap that it is Erich. It is very beautiful outside but mother nature in its own right is very unforgiving.


----------



## Eagle_Giuli (Dec 18, 2005)

Really Hot here folks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 18, 2005)

After looking at CC's pic, my retinas are going to need to be re-attached... I'M BLIND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 19, 2005)

We got a HUGE snow strom friday... 38 cm of snow in 24 hours. It snowed a little yesterday and today (may be 1 or 2 cm) and now it has stopped.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

I hear Ottawa and Montréal got creamed. Over 40 cm in Montréal I understand. My sister lives in Ottawa, and I say better her than me. 
No, we'll get our load soon enough. Yay.


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2005)

want to borrow my snow shovel Skimm ?

weather has changed remarkably here, from ice to heavy heavy rain ..... rats


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

I took this picture today early morning...... So far snowing some 30 hours without a single break..... 3 deaths, lots of calamities, wounds, the main highway from Prague to Brno (D1) was jammed for one day bacuse there was a lot of accidents with trucks....... still snows


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

We are on our 4th day of snow and they are calling it for the rest of the week. We actually had to hanger all of our aircraft because we recieve a severe winter storm warning.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

At least it will be romantic Christmas. Unless it's not gonna melt all to brown mud.......


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2005)

U guyz are getting hammered by the weather, and the folk here are bitching about slick conditions with rain............they have no clue, the pussies. SEND THE SNOW HERE ! time for some Glühwein as it is like 4am, too dark and gloomy


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, Erich, I've sent you some. The post officer sad they're expecting you gonna get it tomorrow morning. What you have to do is only open your water pipe..... I hope the snow is gonna last in it's original form......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2005)

Well the snows all melted here . Rest of the week sounds similar to yours Erich, rain and more rain. If only the snow would return.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

Just returned from outside - I had to shovel the snow pattern off the walkpath in front of my house......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 19, 2005)

At the US Air Force Academy, Colorado Springs...

Wind from the ENE (060 degrees) at 3 MPH (3 KT) 
Visibility 15 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 32 F (0 C) 
Dew Point 21 F (-6 C) 
Relative Humidity 63% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.19 in. Hg (1022 hPa)

It actually feels a lot warmer, especially after last week..


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 19, 2005)

-10c clear with light winds out the west


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

Currently 0c, overcast with light flurries.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

Well it is still snowing. It is so beautiful here right now. They are calling for more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2005)

Adler take a moment when you can and drive down t the Altstadt of Ansbach and take some pics............am curious as to what the old buildings look like snow or not...........

too frickin warm now 54F, wind and rain ........... puke ! snow will be gone off the hills before we know it


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 19, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I hear Ottawa and Montréal got creamed



Speaking of Montreal getting creamed, The Oilers beat them 5-4 last friday, all in a good days work.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

mmmm, we haven't had any rain or snow for a while now!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 20, 2005)

all melted..................


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

a bit dim today, a spot of rain and cloder than it has been for a few days.........


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2005)

this is a very strange day. 54F and 50 mph winds, lost power several times.....big front pushing through


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2005)

It's sunny and +1c.


----------



## v2 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi, weather from Cracow: snowing all day, temperature -1...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2005)

-7 and snow showers


----------



## v2 (Dec 21, 2005)

Cloudy sky, little snowing, temperature -1....bad weather


----------



## Pisis (Dec 21, 2005)

around 0°C, cloudy sky, no snowing nor snow....... frost mud all over.........


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2005)

oh how I remember past winters as a kid.............suck 54F out cloudy with a bit of showers.........crap where is the SNOW ?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2005)

It is sunny, no breeze and temp expected today in the mid 70's.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> It is sunny, no breeze and temp expected today in the mid 70's.



Sunny, it supposed to be almost 60 today! Monday it was 6F in the morning!

Right now at the US Air Force Academy

Wind from the NNE (030 degrees) at 3 MPH (3 KT) 
Visibility 15 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 51 F (11 C) 
Dew Point 26 F (-3 C) 
Relative Humidity 37% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.26 in. Hg (1024 hPa)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Erich said:


> Adler take a moment when you can and drive down t the Altstadt of Ansbach and take some pics............am curious as to what the old buildings look like snow or not...........
> 
> too frickin warm now 54F, wind and rain ........... puke ! snow will be gone off the hills before we know it



Erich sure will. It will be a couple of days since I am leaving tomorrow for Stuttgart. 

Today it snowed only a bit but it is cold and not supposed to get warm so I think we will have a white christmas.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

over here only one single snow flake has to land on the met office in london for it to be declaired a while christmas, even if it's the only snow flake for the entire day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

LOL, over here it has to snow for atleast 24 hours.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2005)

Chances are about 50/50 for a white Christmas here. There's still a bit of snow leftover from the last snowfall, and it shouldn't all melt away by Sunday. We'll see.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

I am pretty sure we will have one. I really need one have a brown christmas last year.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

Very cold, frosty, no snow, rain forcast for tomorrow. Not looking good for a white Christmas.


----------



## v2 (Dec 22, 2005)

temperature - 3 and snow showrs since morning, white Xmas are comming


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2005)

I thought this Christmas will be snowy (not sure if I can rem,ember which last were so....) but that wicked frozen water is all gone


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2005)

A Brown Christmas Adler? I wont ask...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Ugghh! That's gross, even for you CC. 

Well no, not really. I know better by now I suppose.


----------



## Crippen (Dec 23, 2005)

Mild !!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2005)

too warm at 48F, with the terpeens in the air to the west.....

riding on the morrow to celebrate the pre Weihnacht festivities and before work......yuk ! no snow in sight .....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 23, 2005)

Denver - almost 60! Windy.


----------



## Bustedwing (Dec 23, 2005)

No white Christmas here, we're in the Monsoon season !


----------



## A6M3 (Dec 23, 2005)

It has been shorts and a t-shirt weather here in Southern California for the past few days. It got up over 80 degrees today.

Eric


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2005)

South of Poland- raining and raining and raining all day and night...temperature +1/+3 centigrades, terrible weather... Christmas without snow...  

Merry Christmas to you... friends!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks to be the same here v2, no white Christmas, although at the moment it is blue sky and sun shining (a great winters morning) it is around +5C. The snow is forcast to return on Tuesday  but still too late for Christmas


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

wo don't have snow forcast down here, it's been supprisingly warm for this time of year.........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2005)

windy and chilly.
no snow.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2005)

It looks like we may actually have a white Christmas after all. 
Christmas is the only time of year that I actually _like_ snow, so you know I'll be bitching come New Year's. 

As you can see in the pics below, I don't live anywhere near downtown. I'm on the outskirts.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2005)

Actually I think I'm able to see the lake!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

is it the white bit?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2005)

Yeah, that'd be it. 
You can see where it starts right where that bare tree is in the middle of the pic.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2005)

i knw it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 24, 2005)

Denver - 60 and windy, was supposed top go flying today, the winds were 25 gusting to 35, not very comfortable in a Cessna 172, like driving your car on an unpaved road with 2 foot potholes and 30 degree up hill and downhill paths....


----------



## Erich (Dec 24, 2005)

sniff * same grey skies though cooler at 43 F my dad/aunt come in later today for a short visit

Frohe Weihnachten to all of you friends !


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2005)

Sunny, warm in the low 70's. No wind, although we had some Santa Ana winds last night that actually warmed things up!


----------



## Crippen (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Skimmy nice view hun, especially like the bin  

Still 'mild' here 8c and sunny today


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

cold..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm in the hills outside of Denver (Altitude 8500' ASL) Temp 45F sunny - when you go outside if feels like 60!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2005)

Bloody warm here today!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> A Brown Christmas Adler? I wont ask...



I was refering to spending last Christmas in a tent in the desert.

Right now the weather is -2 Celcius and heavy snow.


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2005)

Snowing all day... temperature -3.... beautifull winter weather.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2005)

Most of Eastern Canada has been pelted with blizzards, with up to 70 cm of snow in some areas. Most of Nova Scotia has been spared so far though, including Halifax County. 

Currently -3C and clear.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 28, 2005)

- 4C. A few snow showers here and there. We're covered in snow ... I actually took a few pictures, but my batteries on the camera have ran out. And it can't use the computers power ...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

1 above........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2005)

It is very foggy, with heavy snow and -4 degrees celcius. Damn I love Bavaria!


----------



## Erich (Dec 28, 2005)

Nürnberg still snowed in ?

51F, way too warm and flooding............though it is suppose to have a major cold front come in......finally !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

Current Weather Conditions:
Air Force Academy, CO, United States 
(KAFF) 38-58N 104-49W 1999M 

Conditions at Dec 28, 2005 - 10:55 AM ESTDec 28, 2005 - 09:55 AM CSTDec 28, 2005 - 08:55 AM MSTDec 28, 2005 - 07:55 AM PSTDec 28, 2005 - 06:55 AM ASTDec 28, 2005 - 05:55 AM HST
2005.12.28 1555 UTC 

Wind Variable at 2 MPH (2 KT) 
Visibility 15 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 41 F (5 C) 
Dew Point 19 F (-7 C) 
Relative Humidity 41% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30 in. Hg (1015 hPa)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

Well the snow returned. Snowed most of last night and a lot of the day. Got around 2-3 inches today with more forcast. Finally might get some decent skiing in Scotland before (maybe) going to the Alps at the end of January for some proper snow (and ski centres).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2005)

Went down to my cousins in Redruth today and the frost there is so dense its more like snow...Freezing as well...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 28, 2005)

all covered in snow, about 50 cm. will post pics.......


----------



## toffigd (Dec 28, 2005)

Snow, snow and snow once again! Before Christmas there was sth aobut 10cm, then it melted and now it's snowing for about 4 hours! And the weather forecast says it'll snow till morning.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 28, 2005)

i was thinking exactly the same thing! it melted only for christmass... lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2005)

Erich said:


> Nürnberg still snowed in ?
> 
> 51F, way too warm and flooding............though it is suppose to have a major cold front come in......finally !



Yeap we even made CNN (god I hate CNN)!

We just got 20cm more of snow last night. Right now it is -8 degrees Celsius and still snowing.


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice day is today in Cracow. Sunny, blue sky, fresh snow, and -4....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

reached -11 overnight, it's about 1 above now.......


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2005)

We're still covered in snow ... but it's only - 3.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2005)

Cold about 3" of snow and sun shining.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

cold and the snow's started to snow, good thing we got the animals done early......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2005)

Is -6 celsius right now and we have a break from the snow. Supposed to start up again and you can see the the heavy grey snow clouds in the distance.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

Current Weather Conditions:
Air Force Academy, CO, United States 
(KAFF) 38-58N 104-49W 1999M 

Conditions at Dec 29, 2005 - 09:17 AM ESTDec 29, 2005 - 08:17 AM CSTDec 29, 2005 - 07:17 AM MSTDec 29, 2005 - 06:17 AM PSTDec 29, 2005 - 05:17 AM ASTDec 29, 2005 - 04:17 AM HST
2005.12.29 1417 UTC

Wind from the W (270 degrees) at 15 MPH (13 KT) gusting to 26 MPH (23 KT) (direction variable) 
Visibility 15 mile(s) 
Sky conditions partly cloudy 
Temperature 46 F (8 C)  
Dew Point 26 F (-3 C) 
Relative Humidity 45% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.64 in. Hg (1003 hPa)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Snowing like a mofo since about 11...Time for some skiing...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's some pictures from my garden and street.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

Current Weather Conditions:
Air Force Academy, CO, United States 
(KAFF) 38-58N 104-49W 1999M 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Dec 29, 2005 - 01:55 PM ESTDec 29, 2005 - 12:55 PM CSTDec 29, 2005 - 11:55 AM MSTDec 29, 2005 - 10:55 AM PSTDec 29, 2005 - 09:55 AM ASTDec 29, 2005 - 08:55 AM HST
2005.12.29 1855 UTC 
Wind from the WNW (290 degrees) at *22 MPH (19 KT) gusting to 40 MPH (35 KT) *Visibility 10 mile(s) 
Sky conditions partly cloudy 
Weather Showers in the vicinity 
Temperature 46 F (8 C) 
Dew Point 19 F (-7 C) 
Relative Humidity 33% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.68 in. Hg (1005 hPa)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Raining tonight, all snow gone...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

not a gread deal of the snow settled over here anyway.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

We had it like we had a few weeks back...pretty thick here but the rains washed it all away.


----------



## Erich (Dec 29, 2005)

39F and about ready to unload with another 1-2 inches of rain...........I'm getting real tired of this.....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

We're still covered in snow, but I don't think it's actually been snowing anymore. It's still icy cold, which isn't good when you have to wait like 40 minutes for a bus in the Bus station that's like a freakin' wind tunnel.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Raining like a bitch, Id love to go out for a bike ride but i cant...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

10C and raining. It's almost like a spring day. Any snow that was left is gone now.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

+1C and Raining, it is really annoying me, although it is snowing on the Ski resorts which will open for business properly on Monday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Hammering down now, lovely and warm in here though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

light rain, which is quite fortunate given the corn we had to move this morning........


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2005)

corn moving in the winter ? odd I would think you would of harvested and the dug / tilled the sopil for next spring ? ok whatever........

looks like 8pm here, dark and heavy rain another 4 inches expected today, getting a work out dumped 75 plus gallons of H20 out of my patio which faces east, with the winds dumping the rain from the direction inward..........I'm screwed ! I'll be unloading the water till midnight tonight as it is not expected to let up, flooding everywhere and my town is almost an island with the Rogue river rising way to fast ready to take river homes downstream anytime, massive landslides in the area...............it doesn't look at all good this week, creeks are all above their maximum capacity 

some consolation I am having a Glühwein


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Well it is -5 Celsius but it has not snowed today, but they are calling for more snow tomorrow and the rest of the week.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

> corn moving in the winter ? odd I would think you would of harvested and the dug / tilled the sopil for next spring ? ok whatever........



we had, i spent allot of time shoveling corn from a corn bin into trailors, then today someone came with an even bigger trailer so we had to put the two trailers of corn into is trailers, which involved allot of trailer tipping on my part and moving of the loader on my dad's part........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 31, 2005)

Broomfield / Jeffco, CO, United States 
(KBJC) 39-55N 105-07W 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Dec 31, 2005 - 04:45 PM ESTDec 31, 2005 - 03:45 PM CSTDec 31, 2005 - 02:45 PM MSTDec 31, 2005 - 01:45 PM PSTDec 31, 2005 - 12:45 PM ASTDec 31, 2005 - 11:45 AM HST
2005.12.31 2145 UTC 
Wind from the WNW (300 degrees) at 23 MPH (20 KT) gusting to 35 MPH (30 KT) 
Visibility 75 mile(s) 
Sky conditions partly cloudy 
Temperature 64 F (18 C) 
Dew Point 21 F (-6 C) 
Relative Humidity 18% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.53 in. Hg (1000 hPa)


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2005)

46 F rain, more flooding, 15 incehs plus in 3 days and it contiues for another week possibly...........looks real grim, I have bailed out now approx some 535 gallons of water out of my patio, and my waist line and back are like a weight lifters, or then again maybe like this .......


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2005)

1c 1/2 mile in light snow showers winds calm


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rain! We have damn rain today!


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2005)

quit your whining you need it your way ...... you can have ours .......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

Well it wamed up today to 4 degrees Celsius and the snow melted but we should get some more tomorrow.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

send it here Adler please............

more rain and wind to 35 mph. My back will be stronger than Arnie Swarzenegger real soon due to all the bailing of water


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

That does not sound like fun Erich!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2006)

although the snow is still thre, it looks it's gonna melt soon.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeap that is what it has been doing all day, however they are calling for more snow again tonight and who knows for how long.


----------



## v2 (Jan 2, 2006)

It's raining again!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2006)

We have a winter storm warning here in southern cal.

What that means is its windy and 2" of rain will fall.

Of course the local TV news shows have activated their "Storm Watch 2006" news centers and are deploying their teams of talented reporters to give us a live view of street thats wet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Right now we have sleet. Hope it turns to snow like they say it will.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2006)

Today was warmer (6C) and all the snow has now melted , still was sunny most of the day so not all bad, would like some more snow though (don't think there is going to be anymore).


----------



## v2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Here in Cracow we've got realy winter time... sun, blue sky, 30 cm snow and -15...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

one of my friends spent christmas in Cracow...............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

And we have sun and no snow now. Temp is about 2 degrees Celsius. Hopefully though real soon that will change.


----------



## v2 (Jan 8, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> one of my friends spent christmas in Cracow...............



nice..
best regards, from Cracow...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice pic. Looks beautiful.


----------



## v2 (Jan 9, 2006)

- 17 centigrades... sunny day in Poland....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jan 9, 2006)

about 30, sunny, alternating from muggy to semi-dry each day... 
Hehehe!
I liked the snow in york on december 27th-30th in york. that was really good.


----------



## v2 (Jan 9, 2006)

MichaelHenley said:


> I liked the snow in york on december 27th-30th in york. that was really good.



Welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2006)

MichaelHenley said:


> about 30, sunny, alternating from muggy to semi-dry each day...
> Hehehe!



To me that would get old. I have to have good summer and cold winter.


----------



## Clave (Jan 9, 2006)

Yep, it's about 5C and overcast here - dull, dull, dull....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

And here...but I like dull weather.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 9, 2006)

It's dull with a bitterly cold wind.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Sunny with clouds and cold.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

still snow here, frozen to crust...... like -15°C......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 9, 2006)

Current Weather Conditions:
Broomfield / Jeffco, CO, United States 
(KBJC) 39-55N 105-07W 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Jan 09, 2006 - 09:58 AM ESTJan 09, 2006 - 08:58 AM CSTJan 09, 2006 - 07:58 AM MSTJan 09, 2006 - 06:58 AM PSTJan 09, 2006 - 05:58 AM ASTJan 09, 2006 - 04:58 AM HST
2006.01.09 1458 UTC 
Wind Calm 
Visibility 60 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly clear 
Temperature 26 F (-3 C) 
Dew Point 19 F (-7 C) 
Relative Humidity 73% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.31 in. Hg (1026 hPa) 


Fells like it's 50 F. If the winds stay down, I'm going flying....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2006)

It is -6 degrees Celsius and foggy. I am hoping for more snow though by Thursday.


----------



## v2 (Jan 10, 2006)

- 16C, beatifull, sunny winter day...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2006)

Cloudy +9C, light rain, not a nice day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 10, 2006)

cold, allot colder than the last few weeks.........


----------



## Erich (Jan 10, 2006)

more rain and flooding expected.................poop !


----------



## Pisis (Jan 10, 2006)

oooh... good luck with the floodings there!

here it is extremely chilly, like -15°C......

btw, have seen what's going on in Japan?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2006)

-7 Celsius and foggy with periodic light snow flurries. Looks like I am not flying tonight.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

here the sky is azure blue, no wind but so f***ing cold I almost don't remember when it was so............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Clear, sunny +7C.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2006)

Same sorta thing here.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 11, 2006)

slightly colder though........


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 11, 2006)

12c and clear


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2006)

4C and overcast.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

-7 Celsisu and snowing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Clear +9C, some clouds


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2006)

Started to schnow here again....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

It has been between -6C and 0C all day, foggy and on and off snow.


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2006)

SEND THE SNOW HERE, I REPEAT:

SEND THE SNOW HERE ! more rain ............  37 F and breezy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry I like my snow.


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2006)

-2C, sun and blue sky...

today, somewhere in south of Poland:


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Send some snow here, the ski centres have 10cm of snow and only one run open each and it was meant to be the coldest winter for a while.


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2006)

You have good flight from Edynburg to London and from London to Cracow...by Easy Jet...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I am thinking about going to the Alps for some skiing at the end of January not sure where yet though.


----------



## cls12vg30 (Jan 12, 2006)

The weather is ridiculous here right now. 66 degrees Ferenheit, on January 12th. Even for North Carolina, this is uncommonly warm. And it doesn't look like the temperatures are going to return to normal until at least next week.


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice winter day in Tatra Mountains...


----------



## JCS (Jan 12, 2006)

cls12vg30 said:


> The weather is ridiculous here right now. 66 degrees Ferenheit, on January 12th. Even for North Carolina, this is uncommonly warm. And it doesn't look like the temperatures are going to return to normal until at least next week.



I hear ya, its the same thing up here. Today it was about 53 and its supposed to get warmer tomorrow. I can remember when I was little it didnt go past 25 in January. I guess this global warming stuff isnt a bunch of s**t after all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

Well here is a picture that I took on my way to Nurnberg today. It was -15C and snow.


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2006)

We've got 3xS in Poland now... sun, snow and seventeen ( centigrades... minus  )


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

more snow pics PLEASE guys

very depressing 45 F and dumping rain like crazy. 1 inch at least so far with another one forecasted before night fall.............this is tiring.

time for some Mexi food for lunch


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Especially for you, Erich...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2006)

We had about 2 inches yesterday, all gone now! more coming tomorrow (so THEY say)


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

v2 is that a snow rocket ? 8) 

thanks, a great pick me up off the floor. had to turn the lights back on inside the house it is so dark outside


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Today it was -12 C and heavy snow. Expecting more tomorrow of the same.


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

ok Adler, here is my directive for you and the little lady. Get on downtown to the old city of Ansbach and take some pics of the biuildings in the snow.....is that feasible or not ?

I need some cheering up, hey guess what ? ......... it's still raining, another 2 inches already today and still pouring.

time for some Glühwein, I'm soaked through

♫ E ♫


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know what is going on with this weather. It has been warm in other parts of the country, but the last 2 mornings have been in the low 30s where I live! It's usually in the 40s in the morning. Some areas have been in the low 20s. Very odd for Southern California. Although I hear that it is supposed to start warming up tomorrow.

Sorry E, can't help with any snow shots from around here...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

By contrast, the weather here has been uncommonly warm for mid-late January. The temperature has been in the pluses (Celsius), and it's been more like spring. Very odd.
Today the temperature dipped just below freezing to -2C, but tomorrow is supposed to see a high of +5C. It's very strange.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2006)

Damn Erich, I'm still so sorry to hear about ur rainfall... My socks feel wet just reading ur plight mano...

Its been really cold down here as well Eric, with last nights temp around 40 and tonight expected to get to 35...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

I remember how damp the cold was down there, Dan. Cut right through the clothes. Brrr.. My nipples got hard just thinking about it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2006)

> My nipples got hard just thinking about it.


Jesus christ man, ur opening urself wwiiidddeee open for one of CC's famous gayboy slammings.... Be careful...


----------



## v2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Today we've only -3 and heavy snow....


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

It snowed here for all day and night, so we've got like 10cm of new snow and around -5°C.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Cloudy +7C, remarkably warm for this time of year, should normally be seeing some snow


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

still snowing...... very big flakes, I'll take some pix and post 'em later.....


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2006)

please post the snow pics.........

snow on the hills so it is almost here and finally only around 35F. This I can handle. A nice bite in the air. time for a head cleaning out walk


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Here ya go Erich.


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2006)

poor kitty getting ...... cold !

last pic of your younger brother and friend correct ?  hey how come the earthling isn't smiling ?? great pics Pisis


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Glad you like them.







Erich said:


> last pic of your younger brother and friend correct ?  hey how come the earthling isn't smiling ??


I dunno...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2006)

Well Erich I will go down into Ansbach and take pics when I get back from Stuttgart on Sunday.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2006)

Wish it was snowing here at the moment, today in was 39C and tomorrow is going to be worse, 41C ! At least I have plenty of beer to cool me down!


----------



## v2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Wish it was snowing here at the moment, today in was 39C and tomorrow is going to be worse, 41C ! At least I have plenty of beer to cool me down!



Lucky man. We have -10C (6 pm ) now and I'm going to drink cup of hot tea...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2006)

Well the weather prediction was close, today was 42C !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

Jeez! We have a beautiful sunny day here but its only about 6C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Cloudy with a glipse of the sun, 7C. And CC try 52C that is hot...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

All snow melted into watery shit.... Tomorrow it's all gonna freeze in expected -15-20°C......... sheesh I wanna somewhere onna vacation!


----------



## v2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Pisis said:


> All snow melted into watery sh*t.... Tomorrow it's all gonna freeze in expected -15-20°C......... sheesh I wanna somewhere onna vacation!



we've the same weather... crazy times..


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2006)

Dry and sunny, but still cold


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2006)

Current Weather Conditions:
Air Force Academy, CO, United States 
(KAFF) 38-58N 104-49W 1999M 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Jan 21, 2006 - 02:48 PM ESTJan 21, 2006 - 01:48 PM CSTJan 21, 2006 - 12:48 PM MSTJan 21, 2006 - 11:48 AM PSTJan 21, 2006 - 10:48 AM ASTJan 21, 2006 - 09:48 AM HST
2006.01.21 1948 UTC 
Wind Variable at 1 MPH (1 KT) 
Visibility 15 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 37 F (3 C) 
Dew Point 8 F (-13 C) 
Relative Humidity 29% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.97 in. Hg (1014 hPa)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

At the moment is cold and clear, tomorrow it is forcast to rain though.


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2006)

15mph breeze, 37F, partly cloudy ........... perfect for working and playing.

long day today kickin back on thse forums with a Glas of Deutsche Wein Spätlese


----------



## v2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Blue, sunny sky and -18C ( 9 am ). Yesterday at 11 pm was only 0C...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

Bright sunny day...2C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Cloudy, max 8C, min 4C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

We are hunkering down because the arctic front that hit Russia and Poland is supposed to hit us sometime between tonight and Tuesday.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

It is meant to hit here as well although not as badly as it has hit Russia and will hit the continent.


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2006)

strange you guys is Europe getting the cold and us here in the states too warm.

partly cloudy 35F and ready to go to work as I do not have a choice I am so far behind ....


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 22, 2006)

Erich said:


> strange you guys is Europe getting the cold and us here in the states too warm.
> 
> partly cloudy 35F and ready to go to work as I do not have a choice I am so far behind ....


 10c and not a speck of white average here is 0C
I read the gulf stream is being forced south away from europe by the melting ice in the arctic but don't worry global warming is a myth


----------



## v2 (Jan 22, 2006)

-20C at 8 pm...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Erich said:
> 
> 
> > strange you guys is Europe getting the cold and us here in the states too warm.
> ...



I hope that was sarcasm, because it is happening and that is why this whole weather system is acting so crazy right now. Watch *The Day After Tomorrow.* Besides the fact that it is a good movie, what they portray is what will really happen if we do not do something about it now.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 22, 2006)

oh yes it sure was sarcasm we've only had about 2 cold days since Xmas some of the plants are thinking its spring


----------



## Pisis (Jan 22, 2006)

-25°C.......... brrrr


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeap Im getting ready for it Pisis. We will be in the same boat tomorrow. They are telling us it will drop to as low as -30 to -35 up here in the higher elevations.


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2006)

that sounds severe, like my old hiding places in the far north Adler.........curl up with your honey man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Planning it. I am just dreading having to fly in the shit. If they will even let us.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 23, 2006)

Beautiful day, 29C and sunny.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2006)

A Santa Ana wind blowing tonight. Winds 20-30 mph with gusts up to 50.


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2006)

-25C at 8 am. Brrrrr I'm looking for a flight to Wildcat's place....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Cloudy. Max 8C, min 5C, forcast to get colder as the week goes on though.

I like your thinking v2 .


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2006)

Beer on the Australian beach....


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeap........ so now we have a bright sunny day, the sky is blue and the temperature is -28°C......


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Yeap........ so now we have a bright sunny day, the sky is blue and the temperature is -28°C......



... like in Stalingrad in january 1943


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

well except i got my ass in front of a pc and i'm eating munchies.........


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2006)

your hiney is frozen to the PC ? yikes man get a heater. it is actually what in F degrees ? probably to cold to even ice climg though ......... actually a bit nippy on the titties to ride a bike too


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2006)

too dark to tell here...........frost on the ground though


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2006)

The winds are really howling here in Orange County. Gusts up to 50mph. Saw parts of someones roof in my backyard!

Even people on the freeways were driving a bit slower than usual.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

Well today it reached -18 C and was sunny.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2006)

It's snowing here at the moment. Not very hard, just enough to make the roads a bit slick. Nothing too special.


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2006)

39F and windy, clear, good day to be alive ............


----------



## v2 (Jan 24, 2006)

Today was nice, sunny day, but temperature was -28C morning. Now is -20C (7 pm ). Terrible weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2006)

Cloudy about 2C at the moment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Well it was a beautiful day today. Had a good flight. It was -12 C except up at 6000ft which was much colder. Very sunny though.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 24, 2006)

It went from -42 to plus 1 and rain over two days, bloody hell. Damn crazy weather.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Where in Canada are you that it gets to -42. Oh well that can actually be most of Canada actually, basically the same as Alaska.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 24, 2006)

35C and hot with the entire city area covered in smoke from huge bushfires in our neighbouring state of Victoria. Not very pleasent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2006)

Hope they get it contained man.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah me too, today it is mild (around 5C) and cloudy with rain forcast.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 25, 2006)

-20°C


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 25, 2006)

when you guys are talking about the cold temps are you including the wind or just straight temp


----------



## Erich (Jan 25, 2006)

plus 1 with rain ? freezing rain I suppose Hunter ?

27F freezing fog, the roads are slicker than snot in a rainstorm


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 25, 2006)

Erich said:


> plus 1 with rain ? freezing rain I suppose Hunter ?
> 
> 27F freezing fog, the roads are slicker than snot in a rainstorm



Yes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> when you guys are talking about the cold temps are you including the wind or just straight temp



Just straight temp, without windchill. Have you been watching the news? Europe has been going through a deep freeze. It started in Russiand and worked its way east. For 3 days we had temps in Germany between -18 and -34 C. 

Anyhow today it is -8C (with out windchill  ) and snow showers. It has been snowing again since lastnight at about 1900 and has not stopped yet.


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Now we've got - 10C and beautiful blue sky...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Meant to be 5C and cloudy although there is bright sunshine at the moment


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds way to cold for me over there! Today we had another hot one of 39C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

It is too cold for me, although I do wish there was some snow...


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 26, 2006)

Cold, but sunny


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2006)

-15C at 8 pm.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Today it is relativly warm with -3C and very sunny. I hope we get another snow storm soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Cloudy and cold about 2C.


----------



## Erich (Jan 28, 2006)

45F and raining ....... hard, more flooding expected


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

That sucks Erich!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 28, 2006)

Flooding? Sounds bad news m8


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 1, 2006)

The weather is...well...kinda sh*tty. Snow, wind, crappy roads, the works. I guess winter finally decided to arrive.

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/02/01/atlantic-storm060201.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

It is unusually warm right now. It is about 4C. It is supposed to turn arctic cold again tomorrow with ice and snow storms.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 4, 2006)

Warm? Probably this is why it is snowing here (heavily) at the moment. (Due to warm and cold fronts)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeap and the heavy snow is supposed to hit us tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 4, 2006)

I supossed to go on mountains to ski but I have anginae pectoris instead....... fuck!


----------



## zerum (Feb 4, 2006)

+3,5 C Raining . Have raining since tuesday,But up in the mountain its snowing,so tomorrow I go skiiing,.


----------



## Erich (Feb 4, 2006)

60F yesterday....... 42F now with snow on the tops of the hills at 4500 feet. nice a warm front comes in on the morrow for a week, seems our winter what there was of it is gone till march which it will come back like a roaring lion ..... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

It is -2C now and foggy. Expecting heavy snow tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Clear 4C, looks like staying that way for the next couple of days.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry for others' bad weather but in the City of the Angels today it will be 78?° farenheit sunny and mild! Ahhhh!


----------



## v2 (Feb 5, 2006)

Now ( 10 pm ) is -15C... too cold for me...


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sunny, with no breeze. Its a pleasant 71F right now.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 5, 2006)

The weather is about 3c and gusty to you guys fron the states Buffalo was snowless for Jan


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2006)

We have a wildfire burning 10 miles east of my location. Fire started near the NE border of the Orange and Riverside counties in the Sierra Peak location. My area isnt threatened, but some evacuation warnings are in effect for the neighborhoods a few miles to the E and NE.

As of now (6:40PM PST) there is no word of containment. Temp today was high 70's, zero humidity and 35mph gusts in the canyon areas near the fire.

An hour ago, a Sikorski Skycrane zoomed over my neighborhood at 500 ft. WOW!!!!!!!!!! the downwash from that bugger is terrific.

We got a bunch of fly ash around here this morning, but the winds shifted around noon and its being depositied to the NW.

To see the pictures of todays event, go to this website and click on "see more pictures"
http://www.ocregister.com/


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2006)

man, if it shifts back, do not waste time but get your rears out of there............ asap !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I seen a blurb of this on the news - be safe sys!!!


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heavy snow in all country. - 10C. Bad weather...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)

Forcast is 10C and rain, although no rain has fallen yet today.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

I was wondering how close you were to the fire, syscom. Don't forget to clean or replace your air filter in your heater/AC after this is over!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder! It was "snowing" here last night. Ash is everywhere.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

Ugh, I remember that from the fires here back in October. Keep the house closed up (like I needed to tell you that!). 

I noticed that we have another So Cal member here, Twitch. You some free where you are, Twitch?


----------



## Erich (Feb 7, 2006)

bad memories guys.............for those of you who reemmber my plight to out west where over 500,000 acres became toast due to lightning in July. the smoke and ash did not settle till Novembers rain which was late in the month. The red sun set at 2pm when we could see it behind a dirty white-brown fog bank .............. YUK !

take care you southern Calif friends 

freezing fog here, damp and 27 F .....dark and gloomy

der Alt ♫


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heres some pics of the fire I took from my roof this afternoon.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 7, 2006)

Wet and cold here, nothing new


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2006)

Blue sky and sun, 6C.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah, nothing like the orange glow sunlight. Is it getting any better there, syscom? I heard this morning we have one off the 118 at Rocky Peak, sounds like they are getting it under control. There is another on Malibu Canyon near Piuma. I can see it from here at work. 

Geez, it's not even fire season! We have had very little rain this winter so far. When the real fire seaon comes, we could be in some real trouble.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2006)

What a paradise ... earthquakes and fire.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2006)

Shake and bake! 

I just went outside to take a look. To the east of me, the fire is getting ready to crest the mountain. In the early morning light, it looks like a volcano. Starting to get windy, could be a rough day.


----------



## Erich (Feb 8, 2006)

also I am hearing you guys might be up to 90F today ? crap .......... and your winds to add to that smuck .......


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep, hot and dry, with Santa Ana winds until about 4 PM. The good news is that on the last check outside, it appears they are getting a pretty good handle on this fire. God bless the LAFD and VCFD!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2006)

Evans, I have the feeling that even during this rainy season, we will have lots of nasty fires. All the rains from last year gave us lots of brush, and now its just fuel for fires.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Twitch said:


> Sorry for others' bad weather but in the City of the Angels today it will be 78?° farenheit sunny and mild! Ahhhh!



What makes you think winter weather is bad weather. I love the 4 seasons and today was a great day. We had about -1 C and 39cm of Snow in just a couple of hours.


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Heavy snow ( now it's 50 cm this white s*it ) and -2C... I'm looking for a spring...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Sunny, blue sky and cold, around 4C.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 16, 2006)

what would i tell you.... shit....
snow -> melts -> the shit freezes -> snow agian -> melts again -> freezes again...........


----------



## Erich (Feb 16, 2006)

19 F and white, with a slight breeze so ............. 8) almost time for the shades this morn as the sun awakens. I luv this time of year. now all I need is my wife to run through the backyard naked and then my day will be set.....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2006)

hehe, at 19F, that would be a cold run!


----------



## Pisis (Feb 16, 2006)

See...........


----------



## Erich (Feb 16, 2006)

Pisis spring is around the corner. be glad you do not live in Alask when the spring melt hits.........yikes nothing but a river of mud to wade through and I will gladly take snow and ice any day to that.

Eric no joy this morn, she just looked at me "what did you say ?" and off to work with a strange look towards me ........ 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2006)

heheh, I know that look you are talking about. I have not seen or met your wife, but that look is the same from every wife.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 16, 2006)

Its been -36 to -38 last two days very windy and snow. Here is a pic of my dog and a snow drift from the snow fall and drifting.


----------



## v2 (Feb 20, 2006)

We've got nice days in Poland now. Sunny blue sky and temperature about 0C.


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2006)

18F and clear as can be with light wood smoke in the valley, the terpines making the hills quite blue


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 20, 2006)

Here it is a little warmer today with lighter winds. The temperature is about 45 degrees. Still is cloudy, just like I like it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2006)

Past few days it got donwn to -16F. Today its sunny abut 40F.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2006)

BRRRR!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 20, 2006)

Its raining down here in Auburn, Alabama at 46F. I sure wish it would snow...

We might get ice.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 21, 2006)

Rain?.......what's rain????

Today it is about 74 here.


----------



## Erich (Feb 21, 2006)

froze my nipps off this morn 26F on the bike ride and now north wind and 46F, working ........... yes !

Ball Turret; 74F ......yikes for February


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

Erich when I was in Madagascar this time last year was 52C max and averaged about 45C with it about 40C in the shade...

Today was sunny spells with heavy rain at time around 5 or 6C.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 21, 2006)

0c and calm


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 21, 2006)

35C and hot


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 23, 2006)

51, overcast and winds from the northwest.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Snowing and dark


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

is the snow settling out where you are CC? we've had a bit but it hasn't settled, might a bit overnight though...........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Not snowing, cold and dark...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> is the snow settling out where you are CC? we've had a bit but it hasn't settled, might a bit overnight though...........



Yeah its pretty white...can still see the grass in places but weve got about an inch and a half.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 23, 2006)

i wish it would snow in the Philippines, the shanty towns would freeze their sh*t off


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2006)

All snow gone, nice sunny afternoon... 8)


----------



## Erich (Feb 24, 2006)

cool titties again with 25F and hoarfrost all over the houses ... neat


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 26, 2006)

Heh heh, Erich, hope things have thawed out for you. I can imagine it don't feel too good to always be frozen.

Anyway, today were about 84 degrees with no clouds ( and light winds.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

its gawd damn hawt and its breaking my balls


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Well here it is about 25 degrees C. It is nothing compared to 40 C.

It is 25C at night and it is raining.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

dude its almost summer, 30C, i can already imagine my summer, i go out, sweat, go back in, turn on the air-conditioner, get a flu, and dont have to go to school, the only problem is that I DONT HAVE SCHOOL OVER THE SUMMER


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

You are lucky, when I was still at scool we went back to school in the peack of the summer. We do not have aircon and we did not have it at school. Then you must wear a tie and a lon sleaved shirt plus your blazer.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

and like how hot is summer there, the south is colder than the north you know


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Nope, our climate has chnaged the past few years. It was always colder here, but now our tempreture in the summer is between 25 and 40 C, and this year it was between 30 and 40 C. When we moved to the sothern part of South Africa it rainde here almost 4 times a week through the whole year, but not any more.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

between 25 and 40? good for you ours goes past 40, then after the flu eason(summer) we get tons of rain


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

We need rain send some our way when you get some please. Our dam ai almost emty.

One year it was 42.9 and we almost died, becuase whe do not have aircon in our houses or in our car.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

whoa and i thought it was already hard in the Philippines.


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Yep, it is dam expensive, so I just sit in front of the fan the whole day and go no where.

Or I go to the liqour store and stand in their coolers.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

dude practically every store in the city has aircon, everywhere else is just carabao sh*t and drugs


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

No, not here. I heard you had big time shit there now, what happend?

Do you like your goverment?

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

well, there was a landslide, they took most of the trees on the mountain side out and replaced it with trees with shallow roots, so the topsoil was loo, then it rained, planes flew overhead, until it collapsed

our president is okay, its just my dumb fellow countrymen are trying to unseat her.
our senators have low salary, it caues them to teal from the funds for their projects, thats why our country is a bag of shit now, but compared to other developing countries, we arent THAT bad

and to believe that 20 yrs ago, we were a tiger with an economy next to Japan and 2 pesos is 1 dollar, now its 50, but we're doing better now


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, we pay 6 Rand for one Doller. We have a shit head for a Presidand and ministers who love to take money for them selfs.

I wish we would get a better goverment.

How far do you live from that land slide?

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

but damn stuff here are so cheap


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow you guys have a lot of provinces. I live in George, it is 20 km from the sea. I wish I had a map to show you.

Well we have elctions here wensday, munisipal eclections and I hope the ANC will lose. The corupt basterds.

Henk


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2006)

Today we'he got nice, sunny day... temp. -4C...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 27, 2006)

-4 isnt a nice day to me. though i miss the winter cold in the countries ive been 2 before


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

sunny, bit cold.......


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> sunny, bit cold.......


Same here, although it rained most of the morning...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

Dull and cold, perfect weather.


----------



## Crippen (Feb 27, 2006)

freezing and chucking it down ( mind you im skinny so -1 is cold), they say it might snow tomorrow 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2006)

Almost a week and a half ago it was -13F, today it was 73F!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2006)

Its supposed to be -10C this week. Yeah right


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2006)

Well it is cold and clear here but at home there is 10cm and increasing on the hour  Hopefully will get some skiing this weekend...


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 28, 2006)

90 degrees here so far today, and no clouds. (


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2006)

did my tuesday morn bike ride hard in the cold rain about 43F and the snow level dropped while ridding another 500 feet, I could actually ride out to it but have to get crackin on work......... crap // forecast is for snow showers for a week ............ YES ~ I wait to see that. govt. forecasters know nothing


----------



## elmilitaro (Feb 28, 2006)

Well I live in houston and ya'll know how the weather is over here, it's cold one day and the next it's hot and the day after that it's cold again and the pattern continues. So, everybody gets sick easily and I'm sick too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2006)

75F Today - Right now at the USAFA....

Wind from the WNW (300 degrees) at 16 MPH (14 KT) gusting to 29 MPH (25 KT) (direction variable) 
Visibility 15 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 71 F (22 C) 
Dew Point 28 F (-2 C) 
Relative Humidity 19% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.79 in. Hg (1008 hPa)


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 28, 2006)

-2c calm with hi scattered


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Snow!


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 1, 2006)

Hot as hell here today. Winds are gusty and there are few high clouds in the sky.


----------



## zerum (Mar 1, 2006)

yesterday morning +3 and raining,evening - 4 and snowing, today - 10.The weather is crazy.
http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article1237651.ece


----------



## Erich (Mar 2, 2006)

30F and dropping and the snow nearly hit the valley floor. ah March the weirdest weather month of the year. it will probably be 70F by Saturday


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 4, 2006)

90 F here today, light winds and next to no clouds.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

More snow, another inch has fallen since this afternoon, cold with a strong cold wind.


----------



## reddragon (Mar 6, 2006)

Very pretty here today, I think around 75 degrees. It feels like spring which means we'll probably approach the 100 degree mark soon.


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2006)

just dropped another 5 degrees and snowing to beat blazes, the house is white and my 1-ton is being worked on out front, the poor mechanic as it is almost comical, good greif he will be a snowman in 5 minutes the rate the flakes are dropping 8) 

"Du bist nicht am Ende wenn du verlierst, du bist am Ende wenn du aufgibst!"


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2006)

I think we are supposed to be seeing that cold and rain in a day or so, E. They say snow down to the 3,000 ft level. Brrr!


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2006)

Eric I have heard your hills down to 2000 feet, be ready for a couple of funny days ahead. heck you son will be blown away if you get snow on the ground and then so. Cali can stop for a day or two ..... doubtful 8) 

"Du bist nicht am Ende wenn du verlierst, du bist am Ende wenn du aufgibst!"


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2006)

It has happened, but it was years ago. If it does, I will be sure to get pics. I am not keen on cold weather, so I will stay inside by the fireplace. I do like the way it looks, I just don't want to have to deal with California drivers if it snows.


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2006)

I think any drivers anywhere for that matter, it is infrequent here and the drivers especially the unskilled and the older ones are complete terrors on the roads. The so. Cali freeways would be a death zopne in my opinion. we may have I-5 over the Siskiyou summt closed down shortly due to heavy white stuff ........

"Du bist nicht am Ende wenn du verlierst, du bist am Ende wenn du aufgibst!"


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Snowing all day...-1C. Where is a spring???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2006)

Crazy in Colorado - Last weekend - 70F! Yesterday 3 inches of snow, 35F! Today 50F, snow melting everywhere, tonight more snow!!!


----------



## Erich (Mar 10, 2006)

you got that right, snowed half the day yesterday, cleared out with the moon through my bedroom window fog this morn 32F and dropping and dumping white stuff................fantastic, the town is quite


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

crazy weather - half day snow stroming, the other half is a sunny day, thern rains... wtf?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

umm, it's sunny and windy.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

Perfect cricket weather in other words 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

hence why we're inside, not playing cricket.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

Well to be fair it is dark


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2006)

Snowing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 11, 2006)

> Well to be fair it is dark



we should paint everything like the ball, bat, stumps and pads a luminous yellow and play in the dark


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

gawd damn hawt damn it, i can smell summer (oh wait... those are just the plants being fried)


----------



## v2 (Mar 11, 2006)

Raining...1C


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 11, 2006)

it was an incredibly mild winter normally we have what is called an ice bridge which forms when ice chunks from lake Erie flow over the falls and accumulate at the bottom this year no ice bridge I cannot recall that before


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > Well to be fair it is dark
> 
> 
> 
> we should paint everything like the ball, bat, stumps and pads a luminous yellow and play in the dark



WTF? No, we'll play with normal equipment. Bring on the injuries!


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 11, 2006)

Today it's hot enough to melt Cheddar's Cheese. (_O_)


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

it snowed 5 cm today...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2006)

Snow here too couple of centimetres...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 12, 2006)

Well I woke up and everything is covered in snow - like 30 cm of new snow! Crazy, my buddy wasn't even able to open the door when he was trying to left my place...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

today is hot enough to melt crayons and make everyone seem so sweaty like they took a bath, and no one is doing any sports now

they cant go near an air-conditioner or an electric fan cause they can get a flu and have to stay in bed for the summer... THAT IS STILL TO COME!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 12, 2006)

Snows then gets up to about 50F, Last weekend it was 70F.

PB - great shot of the falls, brings back memories....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 13, 2006)

Im in Minneapolis right now. We had a snowstorm last night. 6" of heavy wet snow!


Its the first time my wife and baby girl has seen a snowstorm.


----------



## cls12vg30 (Mar 13, 2006)

Sunny and 77 degrees F here right now. Spring seems to have arrived in force over the last week.

pbfoot, I grew up in Buffalo, and I remember other years when the ice bridge never formed, especially since they started installing the ice boom upriver to keep large chunks of ice from going over the falls and accelerating the erosion.

I was at the Falls twice the past fall / winter, once at Thanksgiving and once at Christmas-time, it was plenty cold both times, but not much snow. My parents in Buffalo got nearly a foot just last week, though.

Here in Raleigh it was also a mild winter, no measurable snowfall at all. We normally get at least one storm of a couple inches per year.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2006)

Brrr, syscom! That's a bit of a drastic climate change.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2006)

according to faa weather the only snow of more than 4inches this year in KBUF was on nov 25th maybe the southern tier got more


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

Cold and miserable, it is raining heavily too...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 14, 2006)

there will be rain this summer!!!


----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2006)

-7C and snowing all night... terrible...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2006)

Still cold but at least it isn't raining like it was yesterday.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 14, 2006)

Mmmmmm sunny and -10 out, great day.


----------



## v2 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice day, sunny blue sky, 10C...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Similar day here with similar temperatures.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

not for us, rain and wind for most of the day........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 26, 2006)

last week it snowed 4 to 6 inches, yesterday and today its close to 70F!! I think we'll get about 2 or 3 more good snow storms....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

Well it has been around 60 here for the last week.


----------



## v2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice day, sunny, +18C.... Spring snowdrops in my garden..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

Cool, windy and rainy.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Very similar here cold, windy and rainy miserable weather..


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

We have floods in the country yet, and we're expecting the 3rd "RED" emergency status in Prague...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 29, 2006)

USAFA - Colorado Springs, Colorado...

2006.03.29 1555 UTC 
Wind from the SSE (160 degrees) at 10 MPH (9 KT) (direction variable) 
Visibility 15 mile(s) 
Sky conditions partly cloudy 
Temperature 55 F (13 C) 
Dew Point 26 F (-3 C) 
Relative Humidity 32% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.79 in. Hg (1008 hPa)


----------



## v2 (Apr 22, 2006)

Bautiful sunny day in Cracow... 22C !


----------



## Henk (Apr 22, 2006)

It is bloody cold here. 10C and 17C tomorrow. Dam the winter is here now.

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

Hottest day of the year so far 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2006)

Same here but still not much above 10 or 12C...


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2006)

yes, two months later... hot- 32C and blue, blue sunny sky. All day we're thingking about cold beer...


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Here in sunny Southern California (Orange County to be exact), its sunny, slight breeze with temps in the low 80's.

Hot enough for a nice cold Budweiser.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2006)

For about the last 2 weeks it has been averaging about 85 to 87 degrees farenheit and very very humid. Had to bust out the air conditioner in my bedroom to sleep at night and get the air conditioner serviced in my Jeep.

Great weather to poor out a Budweiser!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, _any_ day is a good day for a...beer other than Budweiser. 

Hell, I'd even take a Blue over a Bud.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 21, 2006)

I am surprised that you chose Blue over Schooner or Alpine


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you ever tried Schooner? I'm honestly surprised they still sell the junk. I mean it really is baaaaad. Alpine and Oland's Export both taste the same to me, and I don't really care for either one. I tell ya, that light lager swill we brew out here just tastes like sh*t. I just does. Some of the worst are Schooner, Black Horse (from Newfoundland), and my personal non-favourite: Ten Penny. It lives up to it's name alright.  
Or what about Labatt 50? Remember that one? Phew! Then there's Wild Cat. My uncle Eric likes that one. Kokanee is a bit sweet. Probably from all the chemicals.

Now some of the better ones in my opinion are ones like Black Pearl, Clancy's Amber Ale, Sleeman's, Merchant's Wheat Ale, and those sorts. The microbreweries are where it's at for me. 


Oh, and it was hot and about 27 degrees Celsius here today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2006)

Well it is 0830 in the morning and allready very warm. I have my AC on. It is expected to get about 88 degrees today.


----------



## v2 (Jun 22, 2006)

9.30 in Cracow and 30C. Where is a beer???? A cold one of course!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 23, 2006)

In my head... not just one, of course!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

Today it was relativly cool with temps at only about 25 Celsius. Tomorrow thought it is supposed to get to about 34 to 36 celsius.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is around 30°C every day - for a week in a row now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

It has been that way about everday except for today where it was a bit cooler. Supposed to get that way again tomorrow. Like I said 34 to 36 degrees. It is really beautiful right now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2006)

Dull, about 17C. Good weather.


----------



## Erich (Jun 23, 2006)

well it is suppose tom be 94F today and by Sunday at 106F. I am sure some crazy will try and start a fire somewhere locally .......... tis the season


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2006)

Wish some of the good weather on the continent would come here...

16C here and it rained most of the day, I hate this kind of weather, I wish it would dry up and get sunny soon...


----------



## v2 (Jun 23, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Wish some of the good weather on the continent would come here...
> 
> 16C here and it rained most of the day, I hate this kind of weather, I wish it would dry up and get sunny soon...



Welcome to Cracow... today we've got 31, and tomorrow 32C...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 23, 2006)

a perfect 25c in the day and 18c at night


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2006)

8C by night and 18C today. I wish for your 25C pbfoot soon. LOL


----------



## v2 (Jun 24, 2006)

30C Hoooootttttttt


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2006)

16C and raining...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2006)

About 20C, quite sunny...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2006)

Sunnny all the time, over 30°C, mixed with storms and rains


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

First day this week it hasn't rained, still only 16C though...


----------



## v2 (Jun 26, 2006)

32C at 12... horrible weather..


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

but i like that better then winter, you know


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

raining, good news for the crops, bad for the fact we were going to do some silage today.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

enjoy your day off


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

judging by what you said in the what cheered you up thread so will you  but yeah there's a lot of stuff i've been putting off 'cos of exams that i could do, note the could........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Just like me. If I manage to get out of the PC (which I seriously doubt ) some models are waitng for me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

i haven't been able to make a model in months! i'm suffering major withdrawal, not too sure what model to do next though? a Meteor Mk.III serving in Belgium late war (all over white)? or a Beaufighter? but if i do a beaufighter do i do a ETO TF.X or a earlier one in North African colours?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2006)

What do the North Africa colours look like?

rained this morning but not too bad now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

well the sand yellow and brown? with light blue undersides...........

unfortunately a quick google only turned these up, i'll have to research it more.........












source on right click.......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2006)

Doesn't look too bad

Weather's still ok, bit overcast now though


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2006)

The weather here in Orange County is sunny, hot and unusually high humidity.

Todays temps will be in the high 80's/low 90's. Sunny, no breeze, and humid air.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

lanc get some Meteor's and some V1's and make a nice diorama...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2006)

Sunny again although only 18C...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

Today it was 35 degrees Celsius. Very hot and very humid. I hate the sticky humidity. We had a decent thunderstorm later in the afternoon but otherwise it was sunny and hot.


----------



## v2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here in Cracow it was 33C. For me a 8 degreeses to much...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 27, 2006)

That must be really hot for central europe especially if its not a normal thing I would guess ac and fans are in short supply


----------



## v2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, the best place for live is inside car. Car with a/c of course.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2006)

Sunny 20C, weather is getting better but not great yet...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

It's muggy as hell. I was soaked just from walking out to my car.


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2006)

New sunny day...25C
http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/05110602.html


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2006)

Yesterday was the best day for a while, sunny all day, 23C. Today it is meant to rain although it hasn't yet...


----------



## Erich (Jun 29, 2006)

it really sucks, 90F with 50-60 % humidity right now ...... Quite rare for my neck of the woods. several days ago it was 107F for 3 dasy straight


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

Floods all over the bloody country


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2006)

About 26 Celsius and sunny. Beatiful day for soccer!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 30, 2006)

rainy and miserable... and hot


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> rainy and miserable... and hot


Same here.


I'm just so hot.


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

wait, I see a breeze amidst the desolation ..............


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

Well this is supposed to be the Midlands in England.
However it is about 25 degrees. Not too hot but try wearing No.1 dress uniform in it on a parade for an hour. I did win a sportsmans bet today, 20 people passed out, are SMI was not impressed...
..."weakness, so much weakness... blah blah rant rant...", you get the picture.
Preperations for AGI.
Fun fun fun


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2006)

rainy day- 22C


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

25 degrees C ? what is that in F for us poor US guys. Doesn't sound too hot to me as I was working in 50 % humidty and 95F yesterday


----------



## Monique (Jun 30, 2006)

8) It's decently warm here, with a clear sky and some sunshine and a temperature of 24 degrees Celsius. It was ten degrees warmer yesterday, which is bad because I just can't stand hot weather.​


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

no-one can make the C to F transfer ? 35 F is around 95-97 F correcto ?


----------



## zerum (Jun 30, 2006)

Wonderfull,just fantastic day,at 8 o`clock in the evening is it 25,4 * C outside.
Here is a place you can find a C to F transfer:Conversion Calculator


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2006)

Well the rain that was meant to of come yesterday came today so it was miserable only around 18C and raining...


----------



## Monique (Jun 30, 2006)

Lucky. I wish it would rain here, it hardly ever does.​


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jun 30, 2006)

BE E A YOUUUUU TEE FULL!

very nice weather here. almost TOO nice


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks Zerum ! frickin toasted here it is now 40.555555555 C, no wind but the thunderbumpers are outstanding in the distance

groovy


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 30, 2006)

24c clear


----------



## Henk (Jul 1, 2006)

Erich said:


> no-one can make the C to F transfer ? 35 F is around 95-97 F correcto ?



25C is 77F. 1C is 33F. So 49,9 is 109,22F. I have been through that and it sucked.


----------



## v2 (Jul 1, 2006)

it's raining all day- 20C (68F)...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2006)

Sunny, bit overcast 21C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

Today it was about 27 Celsius (which is nice because it was cooler than the last week), and sunny.

Tonight it was rather nice and still warm eneogh to sit around outside in shorts. We built a fire and grilled steaks and made baked potatoes in the coals and drank good beer and had a few schnapps around the fire.


----------



## Henk (Jul 1, 2006)

Well it has been hot for three days now and it has been each something between 24 and 26C. After this heat pass we will get a lot of rain or a lot of cold weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2006)

Overcast and rain, around 20C, feels a lot colder though


----------



## v2 (Jul 2, 2006)

Sunny but windy day; around 20C


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2006)

Sunny and very hot with no breeze.

Temp was about 100F in the shade on my patio.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

It it still about 27 degrees. Enjoyed a nice cigar on my porch today with a nice cold beer. Very relaxing in this beautiful weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2006)

Rained heavily all day long, miserable weather...


----------



## Henk (Jul 2, 2006)

Slept most of the day and now it is cold. Woke up at 4 PM.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

It is 32 degrees Celsius right now, sunny, and beutiful. The birds are out chirping and the gliders are out flying. Beautiful day to go to the Bier Garden at the lake. I will go there in about an hour and meet my friends for a few Weizen Biers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2006)

I was out dartmoor yesterday in the middle of a thunderstorm, and we were all dressed completely summery. Wasnt very clever


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 3, 2006)

Very hot and humid


----------



## Monique (Jul 3, 2006)

Sunny warm and bright. I don't know what temperature it is exactly but it feels around 15 degrees Celsius. Then again it's still early in the morning.​


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2006)

Monique you might want to delete your script in your avatar. you really cananot read it even though my old Opa eyes are shot to pieces over the years, also is that tracers going up toward the Ju 87 ?

just a couple of suggestions, I was an art major studying to be a prof before the Vietnam days came to my attention rather suddenly ..........

hot and slight wind going to be near 95F again


----------



## Monique (Jul 3, 2006)

D= But it took me for ever to make all the letters and stuff actually fit. No, it's not tracers -has no idea what that is- it's the scratchy lines effect in Animation shop. It is supposed to make things look like an old movie, but I guess it kind of smited my avatar.​


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2006)

take your avatar then and use it for your siggy.... ? suggest not using the same a/c for both Avatar and siggy together. Many would disagree with me but several sentance postings get quite overwhlemed with the huge sigs that most members use. Mine is small on purpose

think you get my point ............ E


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Overcast and cold with some rain thrown in for good measure. Looking forward to the heat wave that is forcast...


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2006)

gnomey I'll trade ya !!  well they say cooler whatever that means in the platonic sphere of Oregon, USA


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Fine by me Erich, haven't seen any good weather for almost a month, one sunny day last week at that was been all, the rest has been overcast and rain...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2006)

32 degrees celsius. Perfect weather to go and watch the game, drink some good beer and watch Germany beat the **** out of Italy.

Torsten Frings!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2006)

Is missing the game...

Overcast again, still fairly mild, 18C.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 4, 2006)

Dunno what the temperature is here, must be mid 20's, but its certainly very humid.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 4, 2006)

It just reached +30 C its crazy, I look like a tomatoe


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

Its about 95 F here in Alabama. Humid, dry, and miserable.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

With Britain having all this high pressure, we are now have a awesome thunder storm!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the heat im getting over here, the last two summers I had was rain every other day, and it snowed right in the middle of july, heat wave me baby!!


----------



## v2 (Jul 6, 2006)

ufffff.... 31C day by day...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 6, 2006)

It's been completely unpredictable here lately. Hot, hotter, wet, dry, cloudy, sunny...

Halifax...Oy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

Well here the rain has gone and it has been sunny and hot for the last 2 days  Around 26C so a lot better than the 18C and rain of the start of the week.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeap you guys sent the rain to us.

It is beautiful though, I really like it. It is about 17 degrees Celsius right now at half past midnight and it is a great thunderstorm. Lots of blue and purple lightning and great thunder.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

You can keep it  It is similar here at 1am still around 17C but no thunderstorms.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 6, 2006)

26 degrees C. What can I say, its Southern California. I could pobably repeat this comment 300 days out of the year.8)


----------



## Monique (Jul 6, 2006)

=D It's raining out, which is a very nice change from the hot weather I've had earlier today.​


----------



## v2 (Jul 7, 2006)

32C in Cracow... and tomorrow too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Sunny with clouds and a little light rain this evening, cooler than it has been - 23C


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

COLD, the day was nice, wait I only saw the morning do not know the rest of the day, but now after the sun sat it is cold.


----------



## v2 (Jul 8, 2006)

It was very hot day; 30- 32C...


----------



## Monique (Jul 8, 2006)

D= Very very very warm. I hate the summer weather here.​


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

Monique give us the tempreture then we will know if it is hot or not. LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2006)

It has been warm here still (22-26C) and the first rain for a week last night. Still better than 3 weeks ago 15C and constant rain...


----------



## Monique (Jul 9, 2006)

Yay!  It's raining again. The weather has been rainy alot lately which is very odd for this time of year.
The temperature is a cool 10 degrees Celsius.​


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2006)

Adler, I thought I told you to keep the rain... Anyway it returned (right at the point I was furthest from the house whilst walking the dog with no coat) been raining every since.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 9, 2006)

Been raining here for about 4 days....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 9, 2006)

We got rain yesterday, apparently there was a 2% increase in the ammount of sulfur (Acidic Rainfall) thats in our rain, everybody blames the Americans  , but all the Albertans forget that we are pretty much the only province that uses coal in Canada


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

It rained here practically all day, but we don't blame the Americans. 

It's all Alberta's fault.


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2006)

any rain in Poland since 3 weeks. Today 32C. HOT !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 10, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> It rained here practically all day, but we don't blame the Americans.
> 
> It's all Alberta's fault.




Actually just yesterday we shifted the blame from the Americans to you guys, so expect heavy sanctions


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh sure. Whatcha gonna do, stop the flow of infected beef?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

It is 32 degrees celsius and not a cloud in the sky. Been that way for about 3 days now. Went golfing today and was actually glad that we could only play 9 holes because of a tournament that was going to happen. It was a bit too hot to do all 18.

Tomorrow it is supposed to be 30 to 32 degrees celsius again.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2006)

Well it is sunny again here as well although only 23-25C.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 11, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Oh sure. Whatcha gonna do, stop the flow of infected beef?




Hell no, thats going to the states Giving all the welding jobs to the quebecers just to piss you off was in our minds though8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

Well it was a beautiful day today, but the clear blue skies have given way to an afternoon thunderstorm which is nice as well too because it cooled down from 32 degrees to 25 degrees with a nice breeze.

Good weather to go and sit in a beer tent at the fest in town and drink a few beers.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2006)

Cloudy and cool 20C...


----------



## v2 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Cloudy and cool 20C...


Nice country....20C we've got only at night...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2006)

v2 said:


> Nice country....20C we've got only at night...


Not overly during the day that is a bit on the cold side for night time though it is a good temperature. I remember when I was in Madagascar average temperature during the day was 45C (peaked at 52C) and never dropped below around 35C at night (I started to shiver when it got below 34 or so). Now I have readjusted to the cold Scottish weather though...


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice sunny day in Cracow, and only 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2006)

Sunny all day, 28C...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2006)

it'll be over 90 here today.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 18, 2006)

304K and very humid


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2006)

Around 31 degrees here...Normally id be complaining but having just come from 40 degree Spain with a million times more humidity its great.


----------



## Dirty Ed (Jul 18, 2006)

It's extremely hot here in Brick Noo Joisey, on da Joisy Shaw, already.

This is our second day of 100 F, and dead calm conditions. Good for flying some of my more frail models, so it shouldn't be a total loss.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2006)

Well today it reached 97 Farenheit (37 Celsius) and not a cloud in the sky. It was a beatiful day to fly around Frankfurt today. Had my gunners window open the whole time.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 18, 2006)

Warm in Southern California too, 80 F at 0930. It will probably go up to 90 today. Hot for us, we don't have air conditioning.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2006)

Cloudy this morning before clearing up, 28C (301K)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 18, 2006)

About to rain here in Auburn, Alabama. Thank god...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2006)

supposed to be hitting 38 today.........


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2006)

33C in Cracow and blue, blue sky without cluods... 
I'm looking for cold


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2006)

it's so hot here the Bitumin in roads is melting and they're having to be closed, the roads are melting!! and places like Bournemouth are hotter than the Carribean and Med at 40 degrees, schools have had to break up early because it's too hot to work..........


----------



## Clave (Jul 19, 2006)

It is very hot - 29.1C at my desk now - I want to go home. I have felt ill ever since I woke up this morning..


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2006)

Crazy times...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2006)

That is the South of England, sounds unpleasant to say the least especially if you have to work...

Only 25/26C here and sunny...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2006)

It's 33 C here in Doncaster. And it makes me feel even better that I have a week off work.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 19, 2006)

Ha, its dull and cloudy here, no more than about 22C...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2006)

Why are you laughing? I love hot weather.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 19, 2006)

Its a generic "Ha" directed at anyone who wishes it wasnt hot where they are.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2006)

Ah, okay.


----------



## Clave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hate the heat  

A nice 25C would do me fine, but only if I was outside lounging around, and there's no chance of that until the weekend


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2006)

Did I mention that I have a week off work?!


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 19, 2006)

Heat sucks. Can only take off so much clothing without scaring the neighbors...

108+ F here


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 19, 2006)

We even had a bit of rain a couple of hours ago...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 19, 2006)

Scary thought is all the pale Brits running around looking for sunscreen and learning why beer should be coldwe've been in the mid thirties for about 2-4 weeks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

Right now it is 38 Celsius and the weather station here at the airfield is expecting it to rise to 40.

Not a cloud in the sky but tonight it is supposed to thunderstorm pretty bad. I cant wait, I love it when it cools down during a storm.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2006)

Some of us are surviving fine pb and all the beer is the house is cold...

Anyway still sunny and wonderful 26C


----------



## v2 (Jul 20, 2006)

HOT- 35C in Cracow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

It reached 37 today. Tomorrow it is supposed to be a bit cooler with 32 to 32 celcius. I am still waiting on this damn thunderstorm though!


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2006)

yes you guys in Europe are getting hammered, but fear not, a nice cool 104F is forecasted, it's 90F right now at 11.05hrs. on the morrow may reach 107-110F and beyond by Saturday ........... barf !


----------



## Pisis (Jul 20, 2006)

OK, here in Pilsen they measured a broking of 120 year record! They had 38,6°C in the shadow!!!


----------



## trackend (Jul 20, 2006)

Touched 90 at 15:00 but only 76 now 20:00 yesterday it managed 96
never too hot for me I love it. The guys at work measured the track temperature at 120.


----------



## reddragon (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, it's HOT . . . and it's DRY. Wish NASA would stop wasting money looking for water on Mars and start looking for it here, at least in Alabama. I'm sure there has been water here at one time. It seems I can faintly remember drinking some a long time ago. 

Had a really short and intense rain yesterday. During the storm, the roof of a nearby building was blown off, an oak tree was blown down about 2 blocks away, and a mimosa tree in my yard was damaged. Would like to have had more rain but didn't really care for the wind that much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2006)

Well we had a great thunderstorm last night. Very strong and intense. Thought we might get a reprise from the heat.

I thought wrong. It is 38 degrees celsius right now and scalding.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2006)

Another wonderful day here as well although not as hot as with you Adler, only 26C here.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2006)

much cooler the last two days it's now more comfortable..........


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Another hot day in Cracow ( and in whole of the country) 35C...


----------



## Henk (Jul 21, 2006)

Bloody cold and raining with a wind that can cut through anything. The dry time here is now gone and thank the lord for that. It is now below 10C and they expect to get even colder Saturday and 80% rain for the night.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2006)

100F on my patio.... in the shade.....

Sunny, no breeze and air quality is sub standard.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2006)

Another alright day, no sun as of yet but still 24C


----------



## Henk (Jul 22, 2006)

Cold again with the rain and cold wind.


----------



## v2 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hot again, any rain, any clouds... 35C in shadow. Terrible!


----------



## Dirty Ed (Jul 22, 2006)

In Brick NJ it has been raining hard for 2 days, floods everywhere, in The Garden State on The Jersey Shore.

77*F, 93% RH.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 22, 2006)

It was 110F on my patio today with unusually high humidity.

Air quality was fair.

It was also sunny with no breeze.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2006)

Sunny, slight breeze some clouds, 22C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

Today we reached 38 C (100.4 F) and was very sunny, no clouds, no breeze. Was actually a bit to hot to go golfing today, but I did it anyhow.

When I got home though the weather changed and boy did it feel good. We got a really good afternoon thunderstorm. The wind picked up and it cooled it down to about 27 C (80 F) which boy felt that good!

T-Storm is gone and the temp rised a bit and it is muggy as hell now.


----------



## Henk (Jul 23, 2006)

Rain, very cold and snow on the mountain tops.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2006)

We have a small thundercell moving through the area right now.

Lots of lightning and thunder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In the coastal area's of southern california, this actually rare.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

Henk said:


> Rain, very cold and snow on the mountain tops.



How the hell do you guys plan to host the world cup in 2010 when its cold like that down there. You have summer when we have winter and vice versa.


----------



## Henk (Jul 23, 2006)

You see Adler they have it in the summer time of the year the world cup is being held. Like in the EU it were in your summer and when it is here it would be either early in 2010 or late 2010 when we have our summer.

We are now having one of the worse winters ever.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2006)

Still hell hots, so hot that a part of one National Park, called Czech Switzerland, caught on fire!


----------



## Clave (Jul 23, 2006)

I hate the hot weather, it dropped down slightly this weekend, but next week will suck again according to the forecast


----------



## v2 (Jul 24, 2006)

33C but we've got a heavy thunderstorm over Cracow now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

a much more comfortable 29 degrees now.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

Sunny, 25C...


----------



## v2 (Jul 27, 2006)

ufffff...34C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

It reached 37 C today and we had a great thunderstorm about an hour ago. Tomorrow it is only supposed to reach 28 to 30 C and thunderstorm over the whole day. I cant wait because it will cool it down. The only downside will be the humidity. 

It better be nice though this weekend. I am going camping and kayaking and exploring in the Fraenkische Schweiz.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

The weather has cooled but the humidity has increased. Was 25C today but very humid as well as a fair amount of rain.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 27, 2006)

32C and very humid, heat index of 35. In short, it's brutal out there.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 27, 2006)

Rained cats and dogs ealier but it's dry now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2006)

timshatz said:


> 32C and very humid, heat index of 35. In short, it's brutal out there.



We have been dealing with that and higher in the heat wave over here in Europe since June now, with almost know break in the temperature.

Today it has starting storming and I was hoping it would cool the temp down but nope it did not. Even during this storm the temp stayed about about 34 C and the humidity just got worse.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2006)

Cloudy, warm and humid 25C.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 28, 2006)

raining at 38C


----------



## v2 (Sep 13, 2006)

We've nice autumn in Poland, now. Sunny days, any rain, 23- 25 C. Really beautiful weather  .


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2006)

it's black outside!


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2006)

a slight breeze, 80 F and I don't give a rip, having fun at the Chateau


----------



## Henk (Sep 13, 2006)

Crappy weather.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

It is just plain beuatiful right now. Not a cloud in the sky. It is unusually hot for this time of the year with a temp of 28 C.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2006)

Miserable here, rain, fog and hardly into double figures..


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2006)

55F and showers. Fall is here. We need the rain.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

Going to get that way tomorrow I think. I think we will have the first snow in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Erich (Sep 14, 2006)

I think you are going through a pincer movement Chris as we are going to get subjected to something on the morrow or tonight ? anyway a 30 degree cool down and it is already windy and in the 60F range at 1.30 hrs. maybe Herbst is upon Us ? fine with me and a long fall would be wonderful. Suppose to snow this weekend at Crater lake at 6,000 ft plus

let er rip dano


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Temp is still about 25 C right now but the clouds are starting to role in. Will see what happens.


----------



## v2 (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice sunny, day,- 27C.


----------



## v2 (Sep 17, 2006)

Autumn's flowers...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Was a beautiful day today about 27 C. Tonight though it looks like the storm clouds are finally here for the storms that came up from Spain, France and Italy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2006)

Windy and 61F, 16C - Last night the winds got up to about 50 mph. I got skunked out from flying 2 days now, my students are getting restless...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

53F and rainy. London weather here. Likely to be this way for the next 3 months. Some folks begin pulling their hair out about mid-December. Doesn't bother me 'tall.


----------



## v2 (Sep 21, 2006)

Beautiful autumn all time, 23C and sunny.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Sunny about 23 C.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

It hit about 18 C here today. It's definitely starting to cool down a bit.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 23, 2006)

It's about 21°C here. Generally fine and sunny, but we've been getting the odd rainy day this week, and rain is forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2006)

very overcast...........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2006)

Rain, rain, rain, overcast, rain, rain and more rain, miserable...


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 24, 2006)

Not too bad today, wil probably chuck it down tomorrow though- back to lectures and all


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

Another beautiful day over here in Germany. About 25 C today and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## v2 (Sep 24, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Another beautiful day over here in Germany. About 25 C today and not a cloud in the sky.


 In Poland too. Really nice day...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 24, 2006)

its nice out right now, +20 C, but its gonna be a b*tch during the week


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 24, 2006)

It's dark 

But we're having an Indian Summer here: Nice and warm 8)


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 13, 2006)

About 6c overcast with no snow but 20km away in Buffalo NY they got 2 feet of snow 300,000 people with no power in a freak snow storm


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice autumn in Poland- 20/6C: day/night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

Today it was about 20C but with a nice cool breeze and sunny. Great day to go to the Saunas.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Yesterday - 70F. Today 32F and 8 inches of snow (Snow Day). Here's a photo from the Academy, BTW That's General Ritchie's F-4..

Tomorrow its supposed to be in the upper 50s, 68F by Sunday. Gotta love Colorado!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2006)

Aw, FBJ. Why did you have to remind me of Cunningham. Tragedy. Deserving. But tragedy.

50F and overcast. Seattle weather for the next 3 months. Nobody move here. Its already too damn crowded.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2006)

Damn, I want some snow right now, I really feel like going skiing at the moment...

Weather is **** to say the least rain, rain and some more rain and then gale force winds on top of it...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2006)

Good day for a hot cup of tea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

It is unusually warm for October right now here in Germany. It was 20 degrees Celsius today and tomorrow is supposed to be the same. Last year this time we had our first snow.

It better get cold soon because I want some damn snow!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2006)

Pretty up and down here, pouring with rain one day, bright and sunny the next.


----------



## v2 (Oct 26, 2006)

It was 20 degrees Celsius today in Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2006)

20 C and off and on rain.


----------



## v2 (Oct 27, 2006)

24C at 1PM... weather like in summer day...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmmm. Oh yes. Something out of the ordinary.

50F and overcast.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 28, 2006)

Hmm in one word, it is dank here. Not raining, but dark gloomy skies. 17°C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

We had about 22 C today with partly cloudy skies.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

Drizzly


----------



## zerum (Oct 29, 2006)

Raining + 4 C outside.Was + 12 C on 20 Meter in the sea earlier today,+24 C innside


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2006)

I think it was sunny, but I dont know. Haven't looked outside at all today


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2006)

Denver 21C and breezy - I'm waiting out the winds today with a student. If they diminish I'm hoping to have my student complete his first solo.


----------



## spitfire101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Its low 40's here in New York.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

Today it was about 17 C and partly cloudy all day. 

Im hopeing that in the next week or so, winter will finally arrive and I can get some damn snow!


----------



## DonnieK (Oct 29, 2006)

It's a great time of year here in Arkansas DerAdlerIstGelandet. The temps range from highs in the mid 60's to the low 70's and lows in the mid 40's to low 50's (farinheight ofcouse). We sleep with the windows open at night, and look for excuses to get out into the sunshine during the day.





Photo from Arkansas State Parks Dept.
Don't you just love the fall colors this time of year?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks nice, but not the weather that I like for this time of the year. I want the snow and the cold weather! It is perfect for the upcoming Christmas markets and this time of the year.

It is unusually warm right now for this time the year with temps ranging from about 64 F to 71 F. This time last year we allready had about a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## v2 (Oct 29, 2006)

Bad weather today in Poland... +4C and raining all day.


----------



## DonnieK (Oct 29, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Looks nice, but not the weather that I like for this time of the year. I want the snow and the cold weather! It is perfect for the upcoming Christmas markets and this time of the year.



Well down here in the Southern U.S., winter is a terrible time of the year. We don't get a lot of snow here. Winter percipitation usually comes in the form of an ice storm, and those are really nasty. The ice builds up on everything, and powerlines snap, trees break, and you can't drive on the roads.

The last ice storm that we had caused us to go without electricity for nearly two weeks, and the roads were iced over for nearly a week. Trucks couldn't get down the interstate highways and so no stores got their deliveries, so their shelves were empty.... see what I mean???


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 29, 2006)

v2 said:


> Bad weather today in Poland... +4C and raining all day.


exact same weather except winds at 25-30k pain in the *** raking leaves every day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2006)

DonnieK said:


> Well down here in the Southern U.S., winter is a terrible time of the year. We don't get a lot of snow here. Winter percipitation usually comes in the form of an ice storm, and those are really nasty. The ice builds up on everything, and powerlines snap, trees break, and you can't drive on the roads.
> 
> The last ice storm that we had caused us to go without electricity for nearly two weeks, and the roads were iced over for nearly a week. Trucks couldn't get down the interstate highways and so no stores got their deliveries, so their shelves were empty.... see what I mean???



Yes I know I have lived in N. Carolina, S. Carolina, Georgia, and Alabama.

Today here in Germany it was about 14 C and partly cloudy. It is getting colder though everyday now finally. They are actually calling for our fist snow tomorrow through Friday. Damn I cant wait.


----------



## v2 (Nov 2, 2006)

First snow- tonight...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

Well today we had a high of 2 C. At about lunch time a really big snow storm started. It has not stopped snowing heavy yet and it is 1730 now. Tonight the temp is expected to drop to -8 C and snow some more. I did not take the picture below because I did not have my camera. It is beautiful though.

For someone who loves the winter time and snow I feel very fortunate living in Bavaria.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2006)

we had the first ground frost in a long time this morning and it's getting a lot colder!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

Certainly is, hopefully we will have some snow soon (there is already some on the hills) and then I can ski before christmas...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2006)

First snowy day here today... Brrrr, when Im in town, I hate winter...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2006)

Today it stopped snowing and was sunny for the most part but the temp never got higher than 2 C.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, part of my students were off on a trip to poland and they exp erienced a snow storm. you have to think that for some of them it reallz had to be a shock - some of them are from florida and other southern places and never saw snow in their life before


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2006)

Cold, no snow (damn!), clear skies though which means it has been cold all day and all night...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2006)

Currently around 3 degrees and raining.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2006)

Raining and snowing.In addition a misty day.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2006)

Cold..


----------



## v2 (Nov 4, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Raining and snowing.In addition a misty day.



In Cracow too... Realy bad day...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 4, 2006)

the sun was out but it remained quite cold out.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2006)

Cold and rain/snow. Hopefully it will turn back into just snow soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2006)

Cold, clear skies and no sign of snow (or rain for that matter)


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

We're getting a bit of rain today. Forecast is for 4-6 inches in the lowlands. 10 inches in the foothills and Olympics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2006)

Tonight it is supposed to drop to about -6 C and tomorrow it is supposed to warm up a bit again to about 8 to 10 C. Damn it is pissing me off, I thought winter had finally arrived and now it is warming up again! What the hell!!!!


----------



## v2 (Nov 6, 2006)

It was raining all day. Cold, 4C only..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

Today it was warm at about 9 C. This time last year we had 2 ft of snow on the ground damn it. Damn global warming.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 11, 2006)

Raining and heavy wind for two days in a row. It dusks at 4pm now, god damm!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah we got the same here Pisis. Temp today was about 3 C and very strong wind. It actually snowed this morning but did not stick.


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

Ican feel it asit comes closer itis going tobe SCHNEE !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2006)

Cloudy and mild meant to be getting colder so maybe we will get some snow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

All I know is that by Thanksgiving we better have some fricken snow!


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

south wind now here, almost freezing fog, but I think it is going to rain . . . dang it anyway


----------



## davparlr (Nov 12, 2006)

71 degrees F at 4:00PM and clear. Playing golf on Tuesday.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 12, 2006)

Denver, Denver International Airport, CO, United States 
(KDEN) 39-49-58N 104-39-27W 1640M 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Nov 12, 2006 - 06:53 PM ESTNov 12, 2006 - 05:53 PM CSTNov 12, 2006 - 04:53 PM MSTNov 12, 2006 - 03:53 PM PSTNov 12, 2006 - 02:53 PM ASTNov 12, 2006 - 01:53 PM HST
2006.11.12 2353 UTC 
Wind from the S (180 degrees) at 5 MPH (4 KT) 
Visibility 10 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 32.0 F (0.0 C) 
Windchill 26 F (-3 C) 
Dew Point 28.9 F (-1.7 C) 
Relative Humidity 88% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.11 in. Hg (1019 hPa) 
Pressure tendency 0.08 inches (2.8 hPa) higher than three hours ago 
ob KDEN 122353Z 18004KT 10SM FEW035 BKN055 BKN080 00/M02 A3011 RMK AO2 SNE2254 SLP198 60000 T00001017 10044 20000 51028 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davparlr (Nov 12, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Denver, Denver International Airport, CO, United States
> (KDEN) 39-49-58N 104-39-27W 1640M
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Brrrr, too cold for golf!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 12, 2006)

YEP - but wait, next week it will be in the mid 60s or in the teens. If you don't like the weather in Colorado just wait a day or two...


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

snowing on the hump above us at 8.50 pm hrs


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 12, 2006)

ROTF. THIS is where me and the wife are moving to next year....

Issued by MetService at 09:42am 13-Nov-2006 

VERY HEAVY RAIN EXPECTED ON THE WEST COAST, SOUTHERN ALPS AND NELSON 
RANGES. 
HIGH WINDS FOR PARTS OF CANTERBURY, MARLBOROUGH, WELLINGTON AND 
WAIRARAPA 
Metservice is warning of a period of very heavy rain for the South 
Island west coast, the Southern Alps, and the ranges of Northwest 
Nelson from this evening through Tuesday. Between 200 and 300mm of 
rain is expected during this period,with the heaviest falls likely 
about the ranges of northern Westland and Buller. 
This is a significant amount of rain for these areas. Forecasters 
advise people in these areas to watch for rapidly rising river levels, 
and take extra care when driving, especially on Tuesday when the rain 
could be extremely heavy at times. 

That is 8 to 12 inches  

BTDT, rivers get "entertaining"


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2006)

Clear skies, sun and mild at around 12C


----------



## v2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Cloudy sky, sometimes raining. 3C only. Bad day...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 13, 2006)

Foggy, around 5°C...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2006)

like at V2's place but it isn't a bad day- I have had a small holidays for some days .


----------



## v2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wurger said:


> like at V2's place but it isn't a bad day- I have had a small holidays for some days .



You are a lucky man Wurger...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2006)

Today it was about 3 C and rainy all day long.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2006)

pissed it down here too........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2006)

It was drizzle, not pissing it down


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2006)

you weren't there at half 4!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2006)

Cold, wet and miserable all day - heavyish rain...


----------



## Soren (Nov 15, 2006)

9 C and wet


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2006)

much better today, very cold but dry!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2006)

Still cold and still wet and still no sign of snow although it seems like it should be coming soon...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)

Sunny and about 14 C. Too fricken Warm!

I want snow!!!!


----------



## timshatz (Nov 16, 2006)

17C right now and coming down in sheets. Getting about half an inch of rain an hour.


----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2006)

17C in Poland too. Nice, sunny day...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2006)

Was about 15 C today and very sunny. Wish it would get colder again.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2006)

Was clear around 10C dropped to around freezing now.


----------



## v2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Was about 15 C today and very sunny, like in Germany...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Today it was about 10 C and cloudy with bits of rain every once in a while.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2006)

Clear and cold about 4C all day, snow on the hills (although I haven't seen any).


----------



## v2 (Dec 3, 2006)

Was about 2C (35F) today and very sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2006)

Miserable all day, 5/6C and rained all the time...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice cold day aroune 2 C but no snow yet... Damn global warming!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 3, 2006)

cold front moved in the other day - dropped the temp reported 11 degrees in 1min!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice sunny 25C today.


----------



## rochie (Dec 4, 2006)

windy as hell whole house feel's like its moving !!!!


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 4, 2006)

Blindingly clear and bright and 24 F in central Texas this AM. love it.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

interesting that is what we are or at least at my house, everything has the silver thaw look, wet partially, slicker than snot and I am asking why am I on my roof when it is still covered with frost at 24F and foggy


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

38F and overcast. Looks like rain is a comin".


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

............. . .............. maybe

NOAA GOES West DATA - WESTERN US IR


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

All that white around the Puget Sound. That's my rain a comin'.


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice, sunny day, but only 3C. Winter is coming...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2006)

Cold, some rain and lots of wind.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Lots of rain, lots of wind...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2006)

Sunny 32C, STILL no rain... supposed to be 38C on friday.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2006)

Sunny, cold and very windy.


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Sunny 32C, STILL no rain... supposed to be 38C on friday.


Wow, what a nice weather... I love it...


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 5, 2006)

20F at the bus stop today......


----------



## Wrath1 (Dec 5, 2006)

It remains a constant, at least, 85F, sometimes hotter...don't know the C counterpart! There is only one season out here...hot and sunny! I've got to admit, though, that I do miss the winter months! I love snow and even cold weather.

That is one thing I'm looking forward to once I move one from here in the Marshall Islands.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2006)

You miss the winter months! This time of the year we are supposed to be about 32 F and a couple of feet of snow. It is fricken 65 F and not getting any colder, supposed to be warmer tomorrow. 

Fricken Global Warming! I hate it! I want my winter back, it does not feel like Christmas.


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

Yikes 65 ! you can have some of my freezing fog if you wish. dark and gloomy, 28F.

hey did you both get out and visit the big Markt over the weekend ? or is that this upcoming weekend .... ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2006)

No I saw it, I just need to download the pics to my computer and I will post them for you in the Bavarian thread.


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

great Chris ! the old fog frost stuff is really setting into my Opa bones and I have to try and work in this in about 2 hours............slow and real easy I say, too much rushing around with the locals, two accidents and fatalities just last night with folk moving way too fast. 
Chris have you found the locals in your area doing the same or have they gotten smart and slowed their pace, and what is the name of your little old town you live in again please ?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

43F and misting.


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

Matt have you folk in your area had any frost yet this fall ? Chatted with my in-laws in Salem, Oregon and they have had nothing but wet and or clear


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 8, 2006)

Hot 40C today, supposed to be 41C tomorrow


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2006)

Cold and wet so  for different reasons from Wildcat...


----------



## v2 (Dec 8, 2006)

15C today- nice and sunny...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2006)

I affirm V2' info.


----------



## v2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Windy and hot... 17C in this winter day... Crazy time!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

Cold and rainy. Still now snow here. My dad just called from Munich and he said it is a blizzard there right now. Im pissed just a 140 km away in Munich it is snowing and here it is not!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2006)

Random weather here...Wake up in the morning its kot and sunny, an hour later its hailing and treese get blown down...Then by midday its sunny again...Males for some pretty interesting looking skies though.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

There was frost and ice this morning which is a good sign and it was cold all day but with clear skies. Further north it was overcast so hopefully there was some snow. The West Coast has had a fair bit on the hills as has the far north (ski centres in both regions almost ready for skiers) where as the ones near me have only a dusting (so far)...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2006)

Today almost all day the weather could be acceptable.But in the evening it became horrible, fog end rain.Where is snow?


----------



## v2 (Dec 10, 2006)

It's raining...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Cold, foggy and rainy all day, just about an hour and half south of here in Munich it was snowing. I am pissed how the hell do they get snow and we dont!


----------



## Erich (Dec 10, 2006)

weather cells Chris 

why does to my north over 600-800 feet lower gets nsow and we do not at over 1000 elevation. Well good thing is at least you are getting it. out of the fog wind and rain but it is only 38 and I can see snow through the meandering clouds to my north and east .........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

We have only seen snow once this year and it did not stick, this is bullshit!


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2006)

you will be getting it soon, I can feel it ! raining cats and doggies here with 20mph winds............good day to be on my roof


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2006)

Today it was about 10 C and sunny. Nice day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

Today it was very cold flunctuating between -1 and 1 C and very foggy. Still no snow though...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2006)

Some sun and some rain and cold...


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2006)

First snow!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2006)

Still raining.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Lucky Bastard V2. We still have not gotten any snow. It has to be getting close though, the Temp is starting to drop like crazy and you can just feel it. I think the winter is finally going to hit us here in Bavaria and hit us hard. 

Today it was about 3 C and cloudy.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 12, 2006)

Sun and low to mid 70s. Had the 1st rain of the season a couple days ago.


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2006)

well Chris it is looking better for you like I thought........... 53F to warm degrees and rain and suppose to get up to 65 F on the morrow ............. what the hey is this ?

Platonic Sphere that is what it is, everything is sideways


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2006)

Rainy, 8C...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2006)

cold and rainy


----------



## v2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Cold, foggy and rainy all day... 3C.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2006)

28F. NO goddamn winds and slightly overcast.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2006)

Freezing all day (frost on the ground) never more than 2 or 3C. Clear skies though so no snow


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

Freezing fog and a nice wind blowing up my arse ; better get my fur lined speedo out today


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 18, 2006)

Fur lined Speedo...Now there's an image I can live without!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

IMAGE BEING UPLOADED ............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Very Very Cold and cloudy. Getting winterlike here finally...


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

EXCELLENT !!, NOW YOU CAN GO VISIT dINKELSBUHL AND rOTHENBERG IN WINTER STYLE

uh oh problems in the sphere ......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 18, 2006)

Current Weather Conditions:
Broomfield / Jeffco, CO, United States 
(KBJC) 39-55N 105-07W 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Dec 18, 2006 - 12:45 PM ESTDec 18, 2006 - 11:45 AM CSTDec 18, 2006 - 10:45 AM MSTDec 18, 2006 - 09:45 AM PSTDec 18, 2006 - 08:45 AM ASTDec 18, 2006 - 07:45 AM HST
2006.12.18 1745 UTC 
Wind from the N (360 degrees) at 6 MPH (5 KT) 
Visibility 50 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 26 F (-3 C) 
Windchill 19 F (-7 C) 
Dew Point 19 F (-7 C) 
Relative Humidity 73% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.34 in. Hg (1027 hPa) 

Friday was almost 40 degrees warmer than today. I was with a student in the later afternoon and early evening and we ran into some moderate to severe turbulence, we really got bounced around. At one point my ground speed was 45 knots (according to the GPS) with an airspeed of 95 knots! Talk about a character builder. My student got his first lesson on severe turbulence!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very Very Cold and cloudy. Getting winterlike here finally...



Yep, same here. Never got above 1C over the whole day so hopefully we will see some snow before Christmas. Not quite enough for snowsports on the hills yet though.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 18, 2006)

7c and sunny still no snow thank you global warming


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

global warming ........... puke ~ gents it is all cyclic from ages past ....

heck we have had masses of rain and ice, it will head down in Cali soon enough till they are crying wolf " get it the hey outta here "

do not despair


----------



## Stuka-Pilot 44 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry, for the warm weather here (Loudoun County - Virginia)....high of 70 F today ....but pay back is coming.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Erich said:


> global warming ........... puke ~ gents it is all cyclic from ages past ....
> 
> heck we have had masses of rain and ice, it will head down in Cali soon enough till they are crying wolf " get it the hey outta here "
> 
> do not despair


cyclic the last time europe was this warm was during the reign of Charlemagne ....but you guys on the left coast are not having fun


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

you got that bloody right ! 600,000 homes initially without power due to high winds in Washington and Oregon on Thursday/Friday. i spent Saturday trying to convince my in-laws the power outage was short term as they lost it Saturday morn till Sunday noon, they were freakin out big time and causing quite a stinking ruccous. I almost slapped them both as they needed it


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)

frost on ground.Besides it seem to be a sunny day.Still no snow.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

cold around 40 hoping we can get some snow for the holidays


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cloudy, any sun... 3C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2006)

Frosty, cold (0C) and sunny still no sign of snow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2006)

Very very cold today. It actually snowed today but did not stick to the ground.

There is an 80% chance of snow on Thursday though. Whoo Hoo I really fricken hope so. Still a chance for a White Christmas.


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

ah Ha , told ya so ..............

freezing FOG in the Platonic Sphere 21F with slight breeze, time to adjust my fur lines speedo and go for a run ..... . . ...........


----------



## davparlr (Dec 19, 2006)

Cold here in Southern California. 39 degees F. this morning. There was frost on the golf course yesterday. Had to wait until it burned off before we could drive our carts on the fairways. Turned into a beautiful day with snow covered mountains in the background (we could actually see them!).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2006)

I am thinking if the weather is good tomorrow to go and play some winter rules golf at the course in my town.


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

have fun, it appears to be another sit on my buttocks day, the pots of plants in the patio are frozen solid and the birds are going crazy over the food placed on the ground..........go guys go ! well heck the Christmas lights are on to warm up the old bones and to give cheer to the neighbors ........


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess you have a little wind on the way now Erich


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

right on my buzookie right now, light brreze but brrrrrrrrrrr, like I said everything is frozen solid, suppose to rain later today but it maybe freezing or snow ......


----------



## mkloby (Dec 19, 2006)

completely socked in yet again... I've only seen 1 excellent flying day in the past 2 weeks. Why is there an air base here???


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 19, 2006)

Hot 37C today. Glad to be working night shift!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

36F and overcast. No wind storm. Heat is on. Life is good. Again.


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

freezing fog at 8.24 pm 25F, heavy wind is expected on the morrow........... oh neato, the power will be no more for a bit, can hardly wait ......... 

Santa is going to have to put the brakes on as he will probably overshoot the roofs in our area on the 25th of the month 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 20, 2006)

We have a blizzard going on!

Current Weather Conditions:
Denver, Denver International Airport, CO, United States 
(KDEN) 39-49-58N 104-39-27W 1640M 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Dec 20, 2006 - 09:41 AM ESTDec 20, 2006 - 08:41 AM CSTDec 20, 2006 - 07:41 AM MSTDec 20, 2006 - 06:41 AM PSTDec 20, 2006 - 05:41 AM ASTDec 20, 2006 - 04:41 AM HST
2006.12.20 1441 UTC 
Wind from the N (350 degrees) at 29 MPH (25 KT) gusting to 41 MPH (36 KT) (direction variable) 
Visibility 1/4 mile(s) 
Sky conditions obscured 
Weather Heavy snow
Blowing snow
Freezing fog 
Precipitation last hour A trace 
Temperature 24 F (-4 C) 
Windchill 6 F (-14 C) 
Dew Point 21 F (-6 C) 
Relative Humidity 85% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.92 in. Hg (1013 hPa)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2006)

Freezing and clear. If there was clouds in would be snowing


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

well it is cloudy/foggy here and 27 F, waiting for the front to move in at any moment ......... snow ? doubtful


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

mkloby said:


> completely socked in yet again... I've only seen 1 excellent flying day in the past 2 weeks. Why is there an air base here???



Now you see what my pain was for the last 6 years. For all of the winter months save maybe 5 days a month, our airfield was in the clouds.


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

and for that Chris you can see why the Luftwaffe was grounded on occassion but still ordered by Fatty to take on the US heavies with most Luftwaffe pilots without bad-weather flying abilities, even JG 300 and 301 pilots the most experienced ......... i.e the alt Hares who were still living


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

Got some good news hopefully. My wife just got home from School and while driving through Colmberg about 20 minutes away she said she drove through a blizzard. It is overcast outside, so I think the snow is finally about to arrive.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 20, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Got some good news hopefully. My wife just got home from School and while driving through Colmberg about 20 minutes away she said she drove through a blizzard. It is overcast outside, so I think the snow is finally about to arrive.


You could have some of ours - the Weatherfolks are forcasting up to 24 inches in the next 8 hours!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

Send it our way please!!!

Does not look like that snow is going to hit us. It seams to have completly gone around us. Damn it!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 20, 2006)

Denver is just about shut down - total state of emergency! I stocked up a few days ago - got everything I need for at least 4 days.

Things should somewhat be back to normal by Friday...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2006)

Send it this side of the pond Joe! Still the same as yesterday - freezing, clear skies, frost and no sign of any snow clouds. -6C at the moment.


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice, sunny day in Poland; temp.: 4C. Any snow- green grass only...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 24, 2006)

From my local airport;

Current Weather Conditions:
Broomfield / Jeffco, CO, United States 
(KBJC) 39-55N 105-07W 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Dec 24, 2006 - 08:45 AM ESTDec 24, 2006 - 07:45 AM CSTDec 24, 2006 - 06:45 AM MSTDec 24, 2006 - 05:45 AM PSTDec 24, 2006 - 04:45 AM ASTDec 24, 2006 - 03:45 AM HST
2006.12.24 1345 UTC 
Wind from the W (260 degrees) at 23 MPH (20 KT) 
Visibility 30 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 37 F (3 C) 
Dew Point 23 F (-5 C) 
Relative Humidity 55% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.03 in. Hg (1016 hPa) 

I was going to go flying today, with those winds I opted out. I'm not in the mood to get smacked around for no reason.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2006)

Clear skies, little wind and around 0C. Still no snow clouds (or snow)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2006)

Almost the same weather conditions,the difference is the temperature 5-6C degrees.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks to my new USB hub with built in clock i can tell you the temperature is 19.6C or 67.3F... go me


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2006)

The day was sunny, temp. +4C but is snowing a little now...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2006)

The day wasn't sunny, temp. about 1C and it has been snowing and raining a little for a short time.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2006)

Only 2 months til march which is the end of winter here and still above 5c


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2006)

1cm layer of snow on the ground.It snowed 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2006)

Still below freezing here but no snow (only rain), nothing on the hills either which is really annoying. Hopefully will get some in the new year.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2006)

*ANOTHER BLIZZARD!* ​
4 inches already, we're supposed to get up to 20!!! Snow days! (But I hate shoveling snow!  )

Current Weather Conditions:
Broomfield / Jeffco, CO, United States 
(KBJC) 39-55N 105-07W 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Dec 28, 2006 - 06:45 PM ESTDec 28, 2006 - 05:45 PM CSTDec 28, 2006 - 04:45 PM MSTDec 28, 2006 - 03:45 PM PSTDec 28, 2006 - 02:45 PM ASTDec 28, 2006 - 01:45 PM HST
2006.12.28 2345 UTC 
Wind from the N (350 degrees) at 12 MPH (10 KT) 
Visibility 1/8 mile(s) 
Sky conditions obscured 
Weather Heavy snow 
Temperature 33 F (1 C) 
Windchill 24 F (-4 C) 
Dew Point 33 F (1 C) 
Relative Humidity 100% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.95 in. Hg (1014 hPa) 
ob KBJC 282345Z 35010KT 1/8SM +SN VV002 01/01 A2995


----------



## Erich (Dec 28, 2006)

send some of that here Joe. 27F clear and crisp, the bike ride of 35 miles was enlightening from the bottom upward.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2006)

7C cloudy and raining would love some of that snow Joe!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2006)

-12C, broken cloud cover with a few light flurries.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2006)

There was 1 cm of snow yesterday evening but today's morning it disappeared.Still some degrees Celsius over zero.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2006)

Snowy time. And muddy paths...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2006)

Between last week and now we gor about 40 inches. I shoveled 3x since yesterday! At least I'm off till Tuesday.


----------



## Erich (Dec 29, 2006)

partly cloudy the roofs yard and everything is white with hoarforst 23F

so Joe will you be competing with Arnie S. soon in the bodybuilding championship with all the forearm and bicep training you are experiencing at the time ? you'll kick his butt . . ......... 8)


----------



## davparlr (Dec 29, 2006)

A little cool for here, 56F. Gonna be a pretty day, though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2006)

i can tell you the temperature by my computer here is 19.6C or 67.3F...........


----------



## v2 (Dec 30, 2006)

The day was sunny, temp. +4C. Any snow.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2006)

Erich you're right! The Biceps are bulging!

I used my Mustang as "space" so I didn't have to shovel as much. Stayed one step a head of the storm. Today it's in the 30s a lot if it melting...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2006)

Yuck. That'll be me soon enough. It should be already, to tell the truth.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2006)

5c drizzle everyone debating whether its worth the grief of going to the free New Years concert by the Falls with Foreigner and Colin James really don't know what the debates about as its always drizzly from the mist where the bash is


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 31, 2006)

30 odd degrees today. Thursday looks like a hot one, 40C they reakon.


----------



## v2 (Jan 1, 2007)

cloudy and raining 7C


----------



## v2 (Jan 6, 2007)

Day by day the same weather- rain and +(!) 7C in winter!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 7, 2007)

We have a Santa Ana wind condition right now.

Real bad....... wind gusts up to 40mph...... temp is rising probably in the 70's right now and the humidity is "zero".

Theres a fire going on somewhere.... maybe Chino Hills. We can smell the smoke and see the ash's in the air. Looks like a huge smog bank to the north of me.

I saw a few minutes ago the city fire engines dispersing throughout the city in case of a fire and they need to save a minute or two responding.


----------



## v2 (Jan 7, 2007)

In south of Poland it's raining all time...temp. +5C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Today it was rainy and +13 C. It is like spring time weather here. No end in sight either.


----------



## Erich (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds like an El Nina to me for Europe though I do not think you get those silly off shore currents ? we are suppose to be high and dry with Cali getting a dump load of rain this winter...........that surely hasn't happened, so the weather heathens are all screwed up with their projctions.

fog, low cloud deck 35F, dark and gloomy ........... where is the headless horseman ? this weather is very depressing after 2 weeks or so 

I'm about ready to screw work and get out of this cabin of a house and ride 60 miles on the bike

Rippin it up !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2007)

Clear skies and sunny, 10C.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 9, 2007)

80F yesterday. Had a great day playing golf (lousy game, though). Today is supposed to be in the 80s again. Gotta do some yard work. Ah, Southern California.


----------



## Erich (Jan 11, 2007)

it's SNOWING hard ............ and is it gorgeous. I am sending this cold front to Germany !

now to try and brave the elements on my road bike in the buff


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

We need it Erich. Today it was 13 C and sunny. The clouds came in later in the afternoon and now we are having a "winter" storm. If you can call it that. The temp is 5 C and raining. But the winds sucks. We are having winds at 120km/h right now. Trees are falling, a Truck up north got almost blown off of a bridge. People have been advised to stay indoors and deffinatly not drive through forests.

I just want winter....snow...


----------



## Erich (Jan 11, 2007)

things are melting now but it is still snowing lightly. The weather sure has been a prime issue for the world this fall/winter so far. yours may still come even in March. we get a spring snap of 1-2 weeks in February on the norm and then BAM ! what the ............. wind and cold rain/sleet and snow. When it should be 70F by that time of the year it can be 35F and bizarre


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

Well here it is a disaster so far this year. Almost all the ski slopes in Germany, Austria and I think Switzerland as well but I am not sure about the Swiss ones are closed and at the point of going under because of no business this year because of snow. The Glaciers are melting at an alarming rate.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 12, 2007)

That sounds a bit worrying Der.


I think I have that S.A.D or F.O.W.W as I would prefer to call it ( F****** Off With Winter).
I am sooooo fed up of winter already. Rain and high winds here 'again', I have to get wrapped up like nanuke of the north just to get to work or go to the shops.

 roll on summer.


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2007)

was windy, rainy day... and *+*10C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

Today it was 12 C and windy.


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2007)

15 F, the streets are covered in ice

wonder how many accidents I will see and witness driving on the freeway: I-5 southbound and up into the mountains ......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

I will trade you weather anytime Erich.


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2007)

nah it sucks when you are trying to de-ice your 1-ton Chevy. it is beautiful though, dropped down to 13 F now, clear, glistening but ice all over the streets. Ambulances/firetrucks going 90 mph with sirens blazing.......yikes. we had a skiff of snow last night and it melted off and then refroze to liquid blue

man I wish I had my 4 x 4 back instead of a small front wheel drive thing for these type of road conditions. Chris you'll get winter yet . . . ........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

21F, 8in of frozen snow and clear skies.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2007)

Winter would actually be nice...

7C and raining with really high winds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

7 C and very windy.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, they were yapping in the media about how it's bad that the Winter became less cold than in the past and now it came - 0°C and *orcans*!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

We got the orcans but it aint 0 C.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

raining most of the day, currently 18.5C in my room though, that's 65.3F for you matt...........


----------



## v2 (Jan 15, 2007)

We have beatiful morning in south of Poland- sunny and +5C...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

It is very cold at -2 C and foggy and icy, but not snow.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 15, 2007)

freezing rain at least its getting colder still no snow some damage nothing of importance lost power for an hour


----------



## Erich (Jan 15, 2007)

freezing rain what a bitch, I remember that on many a morn and afternoon living in Portland, OR when the east winds would blowin along the Columbia River. Gorgeous but a death nell to drivers and trees. When it would rain several inches a couple of us guys would head out slowly past troutdale east of Portland and climb the frozen waterfalls ............. YES ~

a freezer on the pecker this afternoon 2 miles of skirting an ice sheet on the road everything white as snow with verglas all over, and people trying to slow down and slip all over .........I was driving my heavy flat bed 1-ton

we may get some white stuff tonight the scuttlebutt told . . . . . ♫


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 15, 2007)

The ground is still not in the least frozen so it was trees only that iced . Believe it or not we have some fairly good wineries and grapes here and grapefarmers always leave a portion of the grapes on the vine so they freeze
and upon reaching about -6c they harvest them immediatly and use the juice to make Ice Wine or Eiswein and they haven't been able to harvest them


----------



## Erich (Jan 15, 2007)

the grapes are probably history by now, as they will shrivel in that type of cold with freezing rain ........ not being there would not know if they appear as close to raisins or still locking in the sugar but yes you have to be right on top of them to pick that "gold" off the vines . . .......

♫


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2007)

pb may disagree, but some of the best icewines I've tasted yet have been from the Jost Vineyards (Forgive the misspelling. Can't seem to locate the appropriate accent for the "o".) here in Nova Scotia. All joking around aside, I'm actually serious. Icewines in general, I find to be extremely palatable, but the Jost Vineyards produce some of the best I've ever tasted. But expensive! 

Jost Vineyards: History


Oh, and it's snowing at the moment. Freezing rain is forecast for tonight.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 15, 2007)

Haven't touched wine since the big Hangover in 1973 so I don't know squat about wine or gin or tequilia


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2007)

Man, I was like three years old in '73. F*ck, you're old.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

More snow and 29F. This is the worst winter in over 20 years here in Seattle.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2007)

Send it over here, we need (although some may doubt that but anyway). Still warm and rain and no sign of snow


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 16, 2007)

over on the east coast we have been in the 40's-60's its really weird.........


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

oh man it is snowing to the north and the big ugly is coming this way, either snow or yet worse.......freezing rain which is going to kill people here in these hills and crap road ways. right now it has dropped 4 degrees to 19F, freezing fog. Hmmmmmm moisture through that will be interesting. so much for work today

♀


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Was nice, sunny, winter day  . Temp. +8C, any snow, green grass... This is the most warm winter in over 20 years here in Poland...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2007)

As V2 said it has been the the wormest winter for twenty years.Still the same no snow.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

freezing rain and snow mix, just went on the road in front of my house. I could use a pair of ice skates right now.

the world is getting turned upside down in weather ............ glad someone else is in charge of that and HE does know what HE is doing chaps/ladies


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 16, 2007)

Central Texas is enjoying sleet and a little snow with more to come. Temps
are in the -2 C with windchill at -8 C.....I LOVE it! It will be 40 C again
soon enough....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2007)

2C and snowing!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

snowing but I see some blue up above, should be a slick dick tonight with many mis-haps again with those unfortunates falling into the river 28F and dropping


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok it didn't snow for very long and it only lie overnight  so it is no 7C and sunny.


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> so it is no 7C and sunny.



The same weather like in south of Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2007)

Today it was 11 C and sunny but by mid afternoon the clouds started rolling in. Another Orcan (a winter storm similiar to a Hurricane from the N. Altantic just not as bad with winds about 120kmh) is going to hit land fall here in Germany. 2nd time in about a week and half.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 17, 2007)

dropped from 50's to around 8 degrees in two days


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2007)

Lucky you!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2007)

Cold and windy. Over the weekend we've had 20 below F in some areas.


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2007)

so Chris you are getting the wind from the north then ? man the German coast must be blown off the map.

well after fighting ice which refroze last night the sun is starting to shine but side roads are an ice cube. Folk locally have gotten smart and are driving about 15 mph even downtown where the roads are clear due to all the deaths and counter productive driving flying into ditches and the many rollovers ..... 28F and balmy

Chris, I am sending 2 feet of snow your way soon ........ !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2007)

Please Erich, send us as much snow as you can.


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2007)

my will shall be accomplished ! ............. well ah maybe ..... 8) 

sun is out and the white stuff is melting at a fast rate. My 1 ton sits out in the cold shivering ........ covered in big green tarps


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2007)

Wind is starting to pick up now...


----------



## davparlr (Jan 17, 2007)

Still cool here, about 52F. Small chance of rain. Went to play golf on Monday, the greens were frozen! Putting was like pin ball. Didn't know where the ball is going (that's not unusal though). No wind and after the third hole it was quite pleasant.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2007)

I want to play golf! If the weather is good this weekend I will go and see if some friends want to play 9 or 18 holes.


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2007)

in the snow ? that would be fun, especially if the German dolls are dressed up in fur lined bikini's

snow is coming ......... as we thaw out


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

no snow over here, just some rain today, we've not had a great deal of rain considdering it's winter though.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2007)

Well looks like the storm will not hit land here on the German North Sea Coast until early tomorrow. It is going to be a bad one though. Winds predicted up as high as 200kmh and up to 50 liters of rain per square meter. We have warnings going across the TV telling people not to be out on the streets and warning of floods and high winds and rain. 

Certainly not as bad as a typical hurricane but 200kmh (aprox. 120mph) winds can do some damage.


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2007)

that sounds totally insane, though have experienced cold high winds of course in the mountains, in fact we have a little 20mph one going now from the east over the ice/snow .... yippee ....


----------



## Clave (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm setting off for work in a minute, and this is my weather:

Thursday 17 January WEATHER WARNING Damaging winds gusting 60 to 70mph and in exposed places to 80mph will cause disruption to transport across much of the UK today. Winds will ease later in the evening. Additionally a period of snow may cause problems for travellers temporarily in northern England and over Central and Northern Scotland. Valid until 1800GMT.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hot weather nothing unusual for January droughts effecting different areas in Australia but raining in the tropics above tropic of capricorn bush fires in parts of NSW Victoria Tasmania and South Australia. but where i am hot and dry and on level 4 water restrictions. and did i tell you its warm here


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2007)

Crazy weather here. Normally, it should be around -15°C, snowing and freezing but now we have around +12°C and orcans.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2007)

3C and snowing (fairly lightly) about 1cm has fallen since this morning and it is still snowing. The hills are getting a good dump so perhaps get some skiing in before the end of the week


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

Well we are going to get hit by one hell of a storm. The local news just put a warning out that the winds are expected to get to 200kmh in our area for people not to be out on the streets after 4 PM. The winds right now are at about 120kmh and the storm has not even hit the coast yet. It does not hit the coast until between 4 PM and 6 PM.

We are also supposed to get about 50 L of rain per square meter. Boy is it going to suck. 

The schools here and stores are closing and the military post where I work completly shut down at 3 PM.

On my way out the gate of the base to go home, part of the roof of one of the large hangers here tore off in the wind.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 18, 2007)

Good luck Adler...Just talked to a friend in our Coleman Barracks depot and
that facility is in a "tent" structure, so they are very concerned.
Hey - just how much is 50L per sq meter in dumb Texan language???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

It is about 12.5 gallons per sq meter. We are going to have lots of flooding, and damage. There has allready been one fatality when a tree fell on a car that was driving. A train also wrecked because of a rather large tree that fell on the tracks.

Its crazy Germany actually made the news. I was flipping through the TV channels and when I came to CNN, they were broadcasting about the storm. This one is going to be really bad.

Winds right now are about 140kmh in our area and they expect it to reach 200kmh. All Fire departments, hospitals and rescue services are on standbye.

I am watching a rather large pine tree in the yard of the house next to me swaying really bad. I am surprised that it is still standing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

Well another update. A British Cargo Ship with 26 people on board has now sunk in the Chanel from the storm.


----------



## v2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Pisis said:


> Crazy weather here. Normally, it should be around -15°C, snowing and freezing but now we have around +12°C and orcans.



In Poland too... crazy times


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

3 people dead now...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2007)

58+ in the US...


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2007)

where in the US ? maybe you are speaking of you town Pisis ? Europe is getting hammered from what you are saying and I am not hearing anything at home about it

cold chill with wind gusts, putting on my polypro's before going to work which will be minimal

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

Pisis said:


> 58+ in the US...



Are you talking about the United States, Pisis?

If you are the US is rather big and unlike most countries in Europe has several climate zones throughoutt he country. The West Coast for insance is covered in Ice and snow right now. Florida is rather warm.

It might be 58+ in N. Carolina but it will be 72+ in Florida and -2 in Chicago, all at the same time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

The storm is still raging. It is expected to continue through the night. Will keep you updated on the situations.

Oh **** there just went my trash can flying outside. I thought i had it secured eneogh.


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2007)

sounds like it's time to head downstairs with a good WW 2 book, your woman and a good Bier ? windy here and cold but nothing like what you are going through now ............ my tarps are blowing off my 1-ton and it looks like it could snow again ........ oh boy more stupid drivers on the road including me  

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

We will be allright. This is not like Katrina or anything. It is a very severe storm and worse than the normal Orcans that come through Germany but it will be okay. Winds of 212kmh (131mph) have been recorded.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

Well new update.

The waters at the coast of Germany are rising 2.5 to 3.5 meters (expected). Here comes the floods....

The storm is expected to actually strengthen tonight some more, before dieing off in the morning. They expect it to stay, windy, mild in temperature and stormy through the weekend though and then get very cold and snow.


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2007)

ah HA I thought actually willed the snow to come your way .......... ah yeah right .......

are you getting rain hammering right now as well as the wind ?

I just be getting old the wind chill is about 20F right now and my buns are almost blue


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

Umm the rain is not too bad yet, but yeah it is raining. The real rain is not supposed to come till tonight sometime.


----------



## v2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Was terrible night in Poland. Wind about 140 km/h and storm...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 19, 2007)

We had that too here. Wind on some places over 216 km/h (!!!), three dead - one voluntary fireworker, two 21 years old boys - all of them killed by a fallng tree. One Million of people without electricity, one National Park destructed, Millions of €uro losses...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeap the winds in my area reached 193kmh but the top winds recorded in Germany were at 230kmh. Our little town took light damage, but nothing terrible. Up north at the coast they got hit really hard.

One of the very large hangers at the airfield I work at, lost part of its roof.

16 people were killed (last I heard and that was last night).

It has been raining extremely hard since about 2200 hours last night and has not let up yet. There is flooding in some places.

Power is still out in someplaces all over Germany. The Trains have started running againg but on a limited schedule.

The train station in Nurnberg became a shelter last night and over a thousand people spent the night in it on cots provided by the Red Cross and food by the station, because the trains had stopped running. From my understanding other train stations were the same.

Over 367 flights were canceled and I believe that was just form Frankfurt and Nurnberg Airports, I dont know about the other airports. Thousands of travellers were stranded there as well.


----------



## Erich (Jan 19, 2007)

what has been predicted for the length of stay for this crazy wind cycle ? I had heard last night at least 25 had been killed in Czech alone. guess that would depend on what media is telling the truth if they even know . . . . .......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

It is expected to stay very rainy and windy through Sunday but and then a cold front will come in.

According to the weather though the next Orcan is on its way, but it is too early to tell how strong it will be.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 19, 2007)

In my limited world, I never realized Europe had storm events like this.
You are only supposed to have snow.

As for central Texas, you know it has been cold too long when you get
get excited by the prospect of 40 degrees...


----------



## Erich (Jan 19, 2007)

I've heard for years the Baltic always gets very strange weather - when it once was Ost Preussia from close friends.

we have ice fog again at 27 F and a weather front is coming in right now so maybe a bit more white sluff, gropple, freezing rain .......... oh whoopie

feel the vibes, snow, snow, snow in Germany and throughout Europe


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2007)

Clear skies but there is a fair amount of snow falling on the hills, still fairly cold at around 5C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

The worst storm was in 1999. Winds of 313kmh tore through Germany and caused severe damage and lots of injuries and quite a few fatalies. I remember it was pretty scary.


----------



## v2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Was bad weather in Poland...rain, wind, temp. 5C. brrr...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2007)

More snow in Denver...

Wind from the N (010 degrees) at 17 MPH (15 KT) (direction variable) 
Visibility 1/2 mile(s) 
Sky conditions overcast 
Weather Light snow
Freezing fog 
Precipitation last hour 0.01 inches 
Temperature 25.0 F (-3.9 C) 
Windchill 12 F (-11 C) 
Dew Point 21.9 F (-5.6 C) 
Relative Humidity 87% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.01 in. Hg (1016 hPa)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

Today it was very windy (110kmh) but mostly sunny and a temp of 9 C.

Tomorrow it is supposed to be clowdy with about 3 C and later that night/early morning the snow is supposed to come. The Temp is supposed to drop on Tuesday to -2 and on Wed to -10C and stay that way for quite some time. Winter might have finally arrived..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2007)

Temperature has dropped a bit again, 2-4C with some snow that didn't lie.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

The snow is coming my friends. 2 more days!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2007)

The snow is already here (at least on the ski slopes and the mountains). The way the temperatures are going it looks like there will be some snow at lower altitudes as well  Winter is definetly coming now (finally).


----------



## v2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice, sunny day- temp. about 5C.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 22, 2007)

Erich said:


> I had heard last night at least 25 had been killed in Czech alone. guess that would depend on what media is telling the truth if they even know . . . . .......


Misinformation, it was "only" 4 people. 

The so-called Kyrill Orcan, as named by the German meteorologics, killed at least 45 people all around Europe - Britain (10), Germany (11), The Netherlands (6), Poland (6), Czech Republic (4) and France (3). The casualities reach hundreds of Millions of Euros.

It has damaged my roof, by the way...

BBC NEWS | Europe | Poland battered by deadly storm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Our house came out without a problem even with 193kmh winds.

Well the snow is supposed to start tonight. They are called for about 40cm on Wed alone.


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2007)

so the winds are down thank God ! snow is upon you finally .......... I expect fotos soon then  

the ice fog is lifting so I can get off to do 4 hrs of work before it re-sets. this has to be the coldest fog winter I have seen here

Les for Presidente', Adler for Chancellor, Erich for the destroyer of ........ ?

sorry wrong thread 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 22, 2007)

Got 6 inches of snow yesterday - today it's 0 C, extremely sunny, when you're outside it feels like 10 C. By tomorrow the major highways will be totally clear.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Supposed to drop to -10 C and colder soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2007)

3C with snow showers (that didn't lie), was sunny for the rest of the day.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2007)

It is evening now and it started snowing.I think it is the second winter attempt to be here.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 22, 2007)

The snow crept up and now we have light snow covering gathered over a few days


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2007)

It is snowing heavily here at the moment there is a centimetre or so on the ground just now and it is still falling


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

no snow down here, just a lot of wind..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

2/3C snowed on and off for most of the day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

lucky git!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2007)

Started to really snow, -4°C.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

man i'd love some snow!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2007)

Today 45F sunny and the snow is melting! It's going to take 2 weeks of sunshine and no snow to melt it all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

-10 C and heavy snow! They are calling for 40cm of snow in our area over the next few days. Man it is great! About damn time!

Thanks Erich!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> About damn time!


Tell me! The Weather has gone really mad the past few years. After having 15°C, now we have a -15°C from day to day and from birds singing, we have skies full of white. Only in my garden, there could be now like 30cm of new powder snow and still snowing...


----------



## Erich (Jan 24, 2007)

I just got an email thanking ME as well for the snow in the Czech land ........ Pisis it will come do not doubt ! i control all .......... yeah right  

hey we are in ice fog at 20F

yee-haw


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 24, 2007)

Pisis said:


> Tell me! The Weather has gone really mad the past few years. After having 15°C, now we have a -15°C from day to day and from birds singing, we have skies full of white. Only in my garden, there could be now like 30cm of new powder snow and still snowing...



Sounds like Colorado...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Well it has been snowing non stop for about 36 hours now. We have about 40cm of snow and it is expected to snow for the next day and half to 2 days. They are calling for another 40cm of snow!

The only shitty part was shoveling snow for 3 hours.


----------



## Erich (Jan 24, 2007)

hey I willed snow, I didn't say how much Chris ......... 8) 

this has got to be better than what it was ?

no whining anyone in Europe. 

the old Sage has spoken ~


----------



## v2 (Jan 24, 2007)

We have 40 cm of snow... Terrible!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

No Erich, I love it!


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Winter time in Poland. It's snowing, temp. -8C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

-15 C and about 3 ft of snow on the ground. Damn it is beautiful. I will try and take some pics this weekend.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

v2 .... terrible ! careful with that statement or I may ask SOMEONE to dump more on you ......... at least you have snow.

Adler I am waiting for the pic patiently ...... 8) sounds wonderful
_____________________________________________ _ _ _ _ _ ___ .... . ....

typical ice fog 24F this morn everything is ducky


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to take pics first Erich.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

Warmed up here again, 5C and rain (although it was snowing when I was skiing)


----------



## timshatz (Jan 26, 2007)

12F and Sunny with winds about 10-20mph. First real shot of weather we've had here in NE USA. Odd snow shower. In short, cold but nothing serious.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

-10 C and heavy snow.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

keep shoveling man, the night and the morn are young ..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

It is 2 in the morning here now Erich.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

been cold the last few days, not too bad today though- there's snow up north but not down here...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

-7 C and heavy snow fall. Man it is great!


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2007)

geez I can hardly wait to see the pics, especially of your little spot at night all lit up ........... Kühl !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Me and my wife are going to take a nice little walk though the fields tomorrow and then I am going to take pics.

Still snowing by the way...


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2007)

another morn of the dreary ice fog at 26F. it is very dark/gloomy with a touch of silver. to slick to go on my morning Bike excursion. Don't need any broken limbs today, thank you

hey Adler no making-out in the snow ........ok


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh come on Erich. Its the excitment of getting caught.


----------



## v2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Was snowing all day.... Temp. about -7C.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

man i'd love some snow!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 27, 2007)

cold enough for the mist to freeze on the trees


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)

Damn, we all our snow is gone, even on the mountains it is melting  Would love to see some more.

7C and sunny no snow in sight...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Still snowing strong. -10 and lots of snow on the ground. We have over 4ft of snow now. I will take pictures tomorrow when me and wife take that walk.


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

So cold you can boil a egg on the roof of your cars roof and it will boil even before it hits the roof of your car and my work place does not have AC, only a stupid fan......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you mean it was so hot not so cold. An egg is not going to boil if it is cold and you dont need an AC when it is cold.

Also go to the Middle East in the dead of Summer and live without an AC. That is hot!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

been quite a pleasant day, things are picking up.........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 28, 2007)

Yesterady we had about 40 cm of snow. Now it is only 10 again but we're awaiting a new windstorm with snow and frosts.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2007)

Damn, winter has definitly come to the continent now...

12C with clear skies...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Same here Pisis. The 4ft of snow that we had is almost all melted. It warmed up last night and started raining which got rid of most of the snow.

We too though are awaiting a new winter storm.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2007)

Same weather as yesterday, mild temperature cloudy skies and around 10C.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2007)

You dont know if theres going to be any snow in Berlin at around the beginning of March do you Adler? Would be great if it was snowy when I go there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

that's one hell of a whether report of they can be specific about a week like that with regards to snow- i didn't realise it's that soon before you go though!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Forget it CC. They dont get a whole lot of snow in Berlin (as compared to Bavaria where I live), besides it will be March. Normally in Germany you can not rule out snow at any time of the year accept maybe June, July, and August but this year is **** for snow.


----------



## Erich (Feb 1, 2007)

Ice fog, 23F again, clear above. we are headed for another drought year ...... they are calling in all good graces, maybe next Wednesday but that is far far away for rain if it comes .....

where's my rosie shades 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2007)

It is too warm here... 7C and clear skies. I want the snow again


----------



## Erich (Feb 1, 2007)

Gnomey you may get whomped come this month. I expect it to be high and dry for most of February in my little spot on this planet till March when it roars with snow, sleet, rain and high winds and freaks everyone out . . . ....... ...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2007)

We thought it was snowing earlier but it just turned out to be ash from a local witch burning. Or something


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

turning out to be quite a sunny day...........


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 3, 2007)

Hot and 37C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Sunny and warm about 10 C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2007)

Sunny, clear skies. 7C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Clouds rolling in now. Gonna get some rain tonight I think.


----------



## v2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Was bad day in south of Poland. Too much rain, too much wind... and temp. about +6C.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

-14c and snow flurries


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

cold and sunny, i don't mind it when it's like that.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

About 1 C tonight. I guess we had our winter 2 weeks ago. I hope we get one more dump of snow.


----------



## Erich (Feb 3, 2007)

you will in March as that is when we are going to get ripped up ..... I am waiting for the return of the Ice Age


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

We've had no major snow falls but every day we get 1 or 2 cm so you have to clean the walks and drive way every day other wise it would be packed snow which turns to ice later on


----------



## Erich (Feb 3, 2007)

ah but you are getting something ............. do not fret March is not here yet, it could be frightful. right now we are in drought stage.

hey what is up with cold snowy Colorado ?


----------



## Chief (Feb 7, 2007)

well here in Lancaster, it got 30 below including windchill.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2007)

Chief said:


> well here in Lancaster, it got 30 below including windchill.


Gotta call you on that it shows 21f for your location with wind chill 6f


----------



## Chief (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry, I ment to say a few days ago.


----------



## Clave (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowing here today, but not a huge amount, and it's half a degree _above_ freezing surprisingly..


----------



## Clave (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, I tried to get to work, but it was lethally slippery, so came back indoors.

Light drizzley sorta snow falling again now...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2007)

You should learn from the Scottish, we survive in the snow perfectly well (although there isn't actually any here at the moment).

Cloudy and cold, 4C and no snow, it is snowing North and South of here though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

1 C and snow and then rain and then snow... really sad actually.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2007)

All the day long was snowing and stopped in the evening, temperature about 1 C and it is going down.There could be 2-4 C bellow 0 C at night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

Hailing


----------



## Erich (Feb 8, 2007)

I heard last night that someone in England said over 6 inches of the white stuff at his residence........hey Europe will get their share .....

here well an apple a day will make the Doctor go away ........ rain and fog


----------



## v2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Was nice, sunny day in south of Poland- temp+8C


----------



## Chief (Feb 13, 2007)

Snowing, 1 Foot


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

Rain and clouds about 6 C all day.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2007)

I do not think that the folk around the great lakes or now on the eastern seaboard of the US of A are believing the Global warmists though it appears that Europe is high and mild this winter.........

more rain/fog here at the "Sphere", dang my hands hurt like ****


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

It is rather warm to say the least...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 15, 2007)

Erich said:


> I do not think that the folk around the great lakes or now on the eastern seaboard of the US of A are believing the Global warmists though it appears that Europe is high and mild this winter.........
> 
> more rain/fog here at the "Sphere", dang my hands hurt like ****


Even though we had cold and snow I still believe


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Was raining all night and is raining now. Temp. +3C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2007)

Sunny all day and a warm 11 C.


----------



## v2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Was beautiful sunny day... temp. +10 C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunny and about 12 C.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunny 15C 10 knot wind - Flew this morning, it was nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunny and 12C. Winter really has been sh*t this year. Can't wait to go skiing in Norway over easter, 4 feet of snow and -10C (at least at the moment)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

Lucky them. I am hoping for one more winter storm, as long as it waits for me to get my brakes replaced next week! Dont think it will happen though.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 22, 2007)

Tomorrow's forecast- Sunny, 78/56F (26/13C). Hello, spring!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2007)

Heavy constant rain


----------



## Erich (Feb 22, 2007)

SNOWING wha ? the last 12 years we have been 65-75F. we are exepected to be snow with a bit of rain everyday for a week. we are stuck in an oversized cold pocket hitting up to the first pass north and into nor Cali. I luv it


Chris I am sending this stuff your way for March so am sure it will freak everyone as it has done here. So much for the early Frühling that was mentioned daily here






let the jesting continue ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2007)

Today it was 14 C and sunny all day.


----------



## Erich (Feb 22, 2007)

like I said this cold pocket is just that very limited in the area, we have over 2 inches right now and building up slowly....


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 22, 2007)

Clear and should hit 75 to 79 today. A picture perfect central Texas flying day!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2007)

It was snowing all the last night and a bit today.Temperature about 0 C.But now it is rising.The snow has started melting.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 23, 2007)

Whereabouts in the great state are you, twoeagles?


----------



## Erich (Feb 23, 2007)

melt out last night and then a hard freeze and now snowing again, people drive like idiots with crashes south and north of town closing roads ............ ah the land of the Sphere ~ 30F degrees with fog


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2007)

Today it was sunny and about 15 C. It rained for a few minutes in the afternoon and the sun came out again.


----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2007)

In south of Poland was -5C and eastern wind....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2007)

Cloudy 7C


----------



## v2 (Feb 24, 2007)

sunny but -5C all time.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2007)

windy and -4C


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2007)

We were supposed to get hit with a major snowstorm - it spun right past and hit the plains about 30 miles outside of Denver. Sunny, breezy about 7C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2007)

Foggy and rainy 7C


----------



## Erich (Feb 24, 2007)

the cold front is coming right in behind the warm front going through. it's DUMPING rain right now at 3.07hrs. snow is on it's way again ......... yee haw !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Been raining most of the day. Cleared up a bit, which is good because I am doing some grilling in a few hours. Its about 10 C right now.


----------



## Erich (Feb 25, 2007)

more snow with rain. the hills right above our home are white, 35F here right now suppose to be snow advisory till Monday afternoon ........... weird


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

It is supposed to rain the next few days. That sucks! Oh well I am off to take a bath with some Cold Therapy put into it.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 25, 2007)

It's snowing outside my window right now. Fireplace is going, having Pasta Carbonarra tonight for dinner. All is well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Erich (Feb 25, 2007)

you better have a good wine with that plus your Mrs.

time for a glas of the stuff over here on the opposite end of the states...

E ~ 8)


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 25, 2007)

We have had 8 to 10 inches of snow last night. Still snowing today with 2 to 4" more expected for up to a total of 16 inches. Fire going, one bottle of wine gone. Lasania for dinner. 40 bottles left along with a bottle of 1792 Ridgemount Reserve. 93.7% proof aged 10 years LOL

Micdrow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys are lucky with the snow. We only had one really good snow fall this year. We got 80cm (aprox 40 in) in 36 hours. It only took 3 days to melt though. When I drive to work I still some patches here and there in the fields but it is basically gone.

This year it was just to warm. We normally have snow all winter from about Nov to March. It is normally a blanket of white outside. Not this year.

The days right now are between 50 and 60 every day.


----------



## Erich (Feb 25, 2007)

I just got home tonight and it is dumping snow like a Cascade storm. I have not seen such huge flakes like this for at least 15 years and the depth is adding up if it keeps as it is by morn we will have several feet which would be a total disaster . . . .........


----------



## v2 (Feb 26, 2007)

It's raining... temp +4C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2007)

Cloudy 5C, snow forecast later in the week (along with rain so it won't lie for long)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain and about 8 C.


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2007)

well the snow was lame, it came in hard, stopped and started melting, and now cold rain 34F, it should be snowing . . ..........


----------



## Clave (Feb 26, 2007)

Cold rain coming soon, and tomorrow will suck for driving... 

And Erich: reset your post count dammit! 

Edit: I just noticed Adler's as well! 

it's freaky...


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2007)

strange things happen in the Sphere Clave. suppose to snow the next 4 days here ......... . . . ....... ..


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2007)

just dropped over 10 degrees the last 1/2 hour .......... oh boy, and snowing like a bandit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2007)

Bit rainy. Tried to drive through a field today to go and see the damage to our cricket pitch, but I couldnt make it. Still, a muddy car is a good car


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

Right now it is about 3 C and very very rainy. Heavy rain at that too. Supposed to rain all night and tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 27, 2007)

80F here in Texas.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2007)

At work....

Current Weather Conditions:
Air Force Academy, CO, United States 
(KAFF) 38-58N 104-49W 1999M 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Feb 27, 2007 - 02:55 PM ESTFeb 27, 2007 - 01:55 PM CSTFeb 27, 2007 - 12:55 PM MSTFeb 27, 2007 - 11:55 AM PSTFeb 27, 2007 - 10:55 AM ASTFeb 27, 2007 - 09:55 AM HST
2007.02.27 1955 UTC 
Wind from the S (180 degrees) at 10 MPH (9 KT) (direction variable) 
Visibility 10 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly clear 
Temperature 42 F (6 C) 
Dew Point 21 F (-6 C) 
Relative Humidity 41% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.53 in. Hg (1000 hPa) 
Pressure tendency falling rapidly 
ob KAFF 271955Z 18009KT 140V200 10SM FEW060 FEW090 FEW140 FEW220 06/M06 A2953 RMK APRNT ROTOR CLD S-W-N PRESFR SLP003 SLP ESTMD


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like some WX moving in with that dropping altimeter .  get the shovel out


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2007)

Actually rain and light snow is forecasted. The mountains are keeping the heavier snow on the west side of the divide.


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice, sunny weather, +10C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2007)

Sunny, blue skies and a bit chilly at 7C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2007)

Windy, rainy and about 6 C.


----------



## Erich (Mar 2, 2007)

raining at the "sphere" 40F


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

Very Windy and Rainy and about 6 C.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2007)

Clear and sunny 8C.


----------



## v2 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sunny, blue sky; 11C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

Sunny and about 13 C.


----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2007)

fog can't see more than 100 yards


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 6, 2007)

Another perfect flying day - CAVU and seventy-two! Weather for which one would be happy to pay taxes, I reckon.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2007)

Sunny with some clouds 9C.


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sunny with some clouds 15C!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2007)

13 C and a mix of sun and rain.


----------



## Erich (Mar 7, 2007)

the valve opened up this morn ........ rain


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2007)

Sunny and 15 C.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2007)

Cloudy with some sun, 9C


----------



## Jackson (Mar 8, 2007)

I was in Ft Laaderdale, Florida 10 days ago..

85F- 

30 c

I wanna go back


----------



## Erich (Mar 8, 2007)

the clouds have rolled in and the wind is picking up tonight, getting ready for the next dump of rain. Ah spring ......... ~


----------



## Soren (Mar 9, 2007)

Boring at the moment.....


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sunny, +15C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

Partly Cloudy and 14 C.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Sunny and 16C - I'm flying this afternoon....


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2007)

almost snowing....temp has dropped 5 degrees the last 1/2 hr. yeah global warming alright .......... 8)


----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful day- sunny, clear blue sky, and +18C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunny and 18 C. Going to be grilling tonight for dinner.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 18, 2007)

Bl**dy terrible weather here. Gails, hail stone, snow, actic winds, sunny spells, rain....have I left anything out? 

I am off to London tomorrow for a few days, so I am hoping it's a bit warmer down there  . It was lovely here a few days ago, now it's like we are back in winter. 
Who's got it worse.... come on cheer a gal up!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

About 3 C and heavy rain. Supposed to start snowing tonight.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 18, 2007)

We've had a nice weekend - Flew yesterday for 2.5 hours getting one of my students ready for his checkride which he is taking right now. I'm going to pack up my daughter and meet them on the ground - it was supposed to be really windy but it's still remaining really nice...

2007.03.18 1845 UTC 
Wind Variable at 5 MPH (4 KT) 
Visibility 60 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 71 F (22 C) 
Dew Point 19 F (-7 C) 
Relative Humidity 13% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.92 in. Hg (1013 hPa)


----------



## v2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Was a nice weather in south of Poland, sunny, 15C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

About 1 C and snowing.


----------



## Erich (Mar 18, 2007)

that's great Chris. been 75F and the bloss0oms are squirting out everywhere. suppose to rain the next 4 days here on the morrow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2007)

Snowed all day today and we had a nice blanket of white snow until it warmed up after lunch and it all melted. It is supposed to start warming up again tomorrow.


----------



## v2 (Mar 19, 2007)

About 3C and raining... brrr


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2007)

Really strange weather today. Always around 3/4C but it has gone from clear skies and sunshine to blizzards to rain all in the space of around an hour which than repeated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2007)

About 5 C and cloudy.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2007)

Sunny around 4/5C


----------



## Ajax (Mar 21, 2007)

About 3C gale force winds, hail...
but because it's britain, it'll smehow be worse tomorrow


----------



## v2 (Mar 21, 2007)

Snowed all night tonight. Now we have 2 cm fresh snow and +3C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2007)

Same here snowed all night had a nice blanket of white snow but then it melted all day and now we have nothing and it is rather warm.


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2007)

Terrible weather here. Winds, heavy rain, +5C...


----------



## Erich (Mar 27, 2007)

dang it's dumping snow and dropping temp like a stone ............ think I'll head out on the Mrs. bike for a few

ah but then again .......


----------



## trackend (Mar 27, 2007)

10 and sunny


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

20 C and sunny.


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2007)

weird just plain weird. snowed yesterday turned to freezing rain, cleared out late last night froze solid like a rock, freezing fog and now cold sun and clearing out

it's the climate as the sign says downtown


----------



## v2 (Mar 28, 2007)

it was nice sunny day in Poland, +18C


----------



## v2 (Apr 9, 2007)

Was nice day in polish mountains...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2007)

Lovely shots V2....

was very humid today around my way. Tried to rain before, I just 'tried' judiciously too as it barely kept the ground wet for too long.


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2007)

mountain crocus in the mtns. ? interesting and sehr Kühl v2 something not seen in my Cascades, in fact everything is still covered in snow and it is snowing at 4,000 feet this morn in Oregon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2007)

Clear Blue Sky and 30 C.


----------



## Civettone (Apr 17, 2007)

Apparently last weekend we had the warmest weather in Europe: 27 degrees!!




> Clear Blue Sky and 30 C.


 


 



 



Damn, even our weather reporters are biased!!!!   

Kris


----------



## renrich (Apr 17, 2007)

Partly sunny and in the upper 50s here in the beautiful Uncompahgre valley.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2007)

Lovely sunshine a few whisps of cloud, although i wish it would bucket down for a few weeks straight. The sunshine is great but rain is better


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Partly Clowdy and 24 C.


----------



## Erich (Apr 24, 2007)

everything mostly, frost, wind, hail, sleet snow, sunshine, right at this moment clearing and almost 45F


----------



## v2 (Apr 24, 2007)

Was nice, sunny day in Poland today. Temp. about 20C.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 24, 2007)

Superb, gentle breeze about 22C with not a cloud in the sky8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2007)

Clear blue sky and 25 C.


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2007)

Currently Night time and very black no moonlight, quite stormy and unsettled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

Clear blue skies and 25 C.


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2007)

Foggy this morning but now clear blue skies and sun around 10C.


----------



## twoeagles (May 1, 2007)

Non-stop heavy thunderstorms for second day. Straight line winds ran
60 mph this morning, so it was actually horizontal rain.


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2007)

Bloody heavy rain with more to come!

Reasonable winds too.


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2007)

Nice weather- sunny, blue sky and +20C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

Partly Cloudy and 21 C.


----------



## twoeagles (May 11, 2007)

CAVU and 76F...After two weeks of feeling I was in Renton, the sun is totally
unobscured. Gotta love Texas!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2007)

Windy and 18 C. Supposed to get some T-storms tonight and tomorrow. I cant wait!


----------



## Erich (May 11, 2007)

yes, 71 F, humid, 15 mph wind and the thunder / lightning is expected in another 6 hours ............ maybe


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2007)

Wind is picking up and it is about 20 C. Thunderstorms are coming our way. Cant wait! I just hope the wind does not blow down the Beer Tent at the Fest tonight, while I am in it drinking good frothy 1 liter beers.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2007)

Jersey finally realized its springtime. Clear blue skies with slips of cloud, sun at just the right brightness, 70 degrees and the little animals are all busy procreating! Good day!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

11 C and raining.


----------



## Boa (May 15, 2007)

16C Rain.. No sunny.. No Rain.. And here comes the sun again.


----------



## v2 (May 15, 2007)

Heavy thunderstorm over Cracow now...


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2007)

Heavy T-storms now here also. Rain is going sideways at Richard Petty speeds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2007)

14 C and raining.


----------



## tpikdave (May 20, 2007)

Cloudy, rainy, sunny, all within waking hours. Typical spring day on the Oregon coast. My favorite time of the year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Sunny and hot with 30 C.


----------



## twoeagles (May 24, 2007)

Getting slammed...again.

Check this: NWS Enhanced Radar Mosaic: South Plains Sector


----------



## Cyrano (May 24, 2007)

Rainy day.


----------



## pbfoot (May 24, 2007)

34c clear about 12k vis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2007)

30 C and sunny. Had a quick afternoon thunderstorm this afternoon and then hot and sunny again.


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2007)

75F and rising it will be 90F again and slightly humid with clouds coming in..

summer is here so whyam I wearing a long sleeve flannel work shirt ?


----------



## v2 (May 25, 2007)

30C- sunny day; blue sky and green grass... really nice spring day.


----------



## twoeagles (May 25, 2007)

About to set the all time record rainfall for the month of May in Central Texas.
So it is drippy...


----------



## Heinz (May 25, 2007)

About 22C crisp blue sky without a whisper of cloud, lovely!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

26 C and Sunny with occasional strong thunderstorms.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2007)

Heavy rain for most of the day with sunny spells in between. 11C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

Sounds like what we are supposed to have tomorrow. Good day to go to the movies.


----------



## v2 (May 27, 2007)

was 33C- too hot...


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2007)

14C very very windy 140km/h plus lots of rain

it would be the day that my back pack zip stuffs up bah.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2007)

Rain rain rain, oh joy... 8C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

14 C and Rain all day long without stopping. It was good though because we needed it. Also supposed to get hot and sunny all weekend long for Rock im Park!


----------



## Cyrano (May 29, 2007)

Last night a thunderstorm, now 21 C and sunny


----------

